#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-23
<satellit_> dfarning: I hope it is ok I uploaded http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/USR-i386-20100804.iso for a temp DL site with http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo
<satellit_> since they work fine
<dfarning> satellit_, thanks.
<satellit_> tested here for activities: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results
<satellit_> dfarning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar  still lists http://people.sugarlabs.org/dfarning/ as Download site....has http://people.sugarlabs.org/dfarning/USR-i386-20100208.iso  anyway to update this? to 804?
<satellit_> copy from Tgilliard to your sunjammer site...
<dfarning> satellit_, better yet, you can point the wiki to your site:)
<satellit_> not sure I have access...
<satellit_> will try
<dfarning> satellit_, I think you have a much better understanding of ISOs than I do.
<lfaraone> morning dfarning.
<dipankar> dfarning, hello. Good morning
<dipankar> lfaraone, hey, good morning
<dfarning> lfaraone, dipankar good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, I need your help a bit. It would be great if you could please edit the bug description, and add the required information: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621896
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621896 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator crashes while copying file from usb drive to journal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dfarning> dipankar, sure it will take a while.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks a lot!
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'll author an email explaining the status of Browse/Surf in Ubuntu as I understand it.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks.
<satellit_> dfarning: done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar  changed links
<dfarning> satellit_, thanks
<satellit_> yw
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> dfarning, I was thinking if I can add the info on the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621896 myself :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621896 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator crashes while copying file from usb drive to journal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dipankar> dfarning, for that I need some pointers, how did that bug happen? and what were the actions that you performed.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am sorry that will not get to that until tommorrow.  manusheel and I are doing stratigic planing base on what I learned in PY:)
<dfarning> dipankar, I will start daily operations stuff tomorrow.
<dipankar> dfarning, no problem :) you can just tell me what you did in short to reproduce the bug. I will add them to the bug :)
<dipankar> dfarning, oops. sorry. I think I missed your last statement. No problem
<dfarning> dipankar, I just droped and dragged some icons from the journal to the USB icon in the lower left of the frame.  After a couple of times sugar crashed and the errorlog was the last error sent.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks for taking out some time. I will add it to the bug right now
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks.
<dipankar> dfarning, whats PY btw? sorry for my ignorance
<dfarning> dipankar, Paraguay.
<dfarning> dipankar, UY is uraguay.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. Nice short forms.  :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have changed the description of bug on lp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621896
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621896 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator crashes while copying file from usb drive to journal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: Can you join #seeta channel too?
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, good morning
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you. Appreciate it.
<alsroot> np
<dipankar> alsroot, around?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> alsroot, I am working on a feature request "Allow multiple file operations in journal"
<dipankar> alsroot, I need to learn about copying specifically
<dipankar> alsroot, I found the package to be sugar-0.88, but how do I know, rather how do I track the exact file?
<dipankar> alsroot, by now, I have just reached to the folder /src/journal
<dipankar> is it correct folder to start with any journal operation?
<alsroot> dipankar: in any case you need to know how to write file to/from ds
<alsroot> dipankar: you can find ds related code in sugar-tolkit, in src/sugar/datastore
<dipankar> * ds -> datastore?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<alsroot> dipankar: or, if you prefer, look into sugar, src/jarabe/journal/model.py:write()
<alsroot> it does the same
<alsroot> dipankar: in the same file, there is cope() function, to know how to implement copy related feature in UI, just grep for copy invocation
<alsroot> *copy()
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks, I will get back to you in secs. * I remember, you are the journal maintainer
<dipankar> alsroot, I am trying to understand the code
<dipankar> alsroot, copy func needs two things : metadata and mount_point
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, "/" mountpoint means ds
<dipankar> alsroot, so this copy is actually the one for copy to clipboard (right click one) or the copy to a usb (drag and drop)
<alsroot> dipankar: that doesn't matter, just object metadata is pointing to (it could ds or non-ds object)
<dipankar> alsroot, that means the cases that we want depend on the argument sent?
<dipankar> for mount_point?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, mount_point is destination
<dipankar> alsroot, the feature request says " to allow multiple files working at same time"
<dipankar> alsroot, how can this be done, any pointers?
<alsroot> dipankar: in fact, from ds side, you can use async dbus calls
<dipankar> alsroot, like somewhat similar to multi threading?
<alsroot> dipankar: for fs, you need to use gio I think
<alsroot> dipankar: nope, dbus will use glib main loop
<alsroot> ..gio as well
<alsroot> http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/stable/glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.html
<alsroot> see also http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/stable/
<ebordon> hi all
<ebordon> can I install usr from usb key?
<dipankar> ebordon, hi
<dipankar> alsroot, thats a bit confusing
<dipankar> :(
<ebordon> dipankar: how are you?
<dipankar> ebordon, I am doing great. How are you?
<dipankar> ebordon, I think dfarning is not here at the moment. could you please tell me what you mean by 'usb key'?
<ebordon> dipankar: I'm fine, I'm trying to install usr on a classmate :o
<alsroot> dipankar: well, it is basic thing that every gobject/gtk developer should know
<alsroot> ..I mean about loops
<neeraj> lfaraone: hi.
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk, I will go through it once again.
<ebordon> dipankar: Laptop that I want to install usr haven't cd reader
<ebordon> dipankar: and i want install it from a pendrive
<dipankar> ebordon, ohk. Do you have a desktop or another laptop?
<ebordon> dipankar: laptop (classmate JumPc) with ubuntu
<ebordon> dipankar: I think 9.10
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes?
<neeraj> lfaraone: regarding mouse bug. I have added the patch on LP. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/511225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511225 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "running sugar causes left-click not to work properly in GNOME (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ebordon> dipankar: sorry for my english, it is really bad
<neeraj> lfaraone: as the patch is already present in sugarlabs, we don't need it to send it there.
<dipankar> ebordon, your english is absolutely fine :) don't worry about that. I am thinking of a simplest way to install usr
<lfaraone> neeraj: great. was it cherrypicked from upstream, did you author it yourself, etc.
<dipankar> ebordon, you can use synaptic package manager if you want.
<lfaraone> neeraj: looking at the patch, it looks like you wrote it yourself.
<dipankar> ebordon, but I would suggest you upgrade to ubuntu 10.04
<neeraj> lfaraone: yes.  didn't know how to do otherway..
<ebordon> dipankar: ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. so you adapted the patch from what was already shipped upstream in Sugar?
<satellit_> ebordon: use another computer to make USB with startup Disk Creator /system/administration from booted CD choose USB
<neeraj> lfaraone: yes. I have mentioned it in .patch file. We can always unapply the patch when we will update sugar via sugarlabs->debian->ubuntu. Can't we.
<satellit_> (other computer has CD you can boot from)
<neeraj> *?
<ebordon> dipankar: I'm still downloading usr
<satellit_> look at revised https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar  for links
<dipankar> ebordon, I was about to suggest what satellit_ told
<dipankar> satellit_, thanks :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: oh, right, hehe.
<satellit_> yw
<lfaraone> neeraj: /whois aleskey
<lfaraone> (oops)
<satellit_> dipankar: I revised that page today to reflect surf 115 and 804 USR links
<dipankar> satellit_, thats wonderful! finally the page is revised with updates
<ebordon> thanks satellit_
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok. I should have used full name. Sorry for that. Re-submitting patch
<satellit_> david said  it was ok to revise it
<lfaraone> neeraj: no, hold on.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: since the patch wasn't written by you, rather than using your name in "From:", you probably should credit alsroot as the creator with "Author: Aleksey Lim <alsroot@member.fsf.org>"
<lfaraone> neeraj: and rather than just providing a bug ## in the description, use "Bug: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/path/to/the/bug/URL/on/our/tracker"
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: and since it was cherrypicked, the "Forwarded" field isn't needed. (it'll be set to "yes" implictly if you include "Bug:")
<lfaraone> neeraj: if you want extra bonus brownie points, include "Bug-Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/621896" as well.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621896 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator crashes while copying file from usb drive to journal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New]
<lfaraone> (in the patch header)
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok. let me confirm. U want to me to add Bug-Ubuntu: (Link to mouse bug on LP) in .patch file. Right?
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks for the pointers
<dipankar> alsroot, I will get back to you after I understand them properly
<lfaraone> neeraj: in addition to adding "Bug: (Link to the mouse bug on SL)".
<neeraj> lfaraone: yes.
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<neeraj> lfaraone: Can you please see if I missed anything this time. http://typewith.me/clJSy0SxkG
<alsroot> dipankar: about gio, you can look into ASLO updater (updater control panel component), but it is only about downloading (but it should work similar for uploading)
<satellitUSR-804> works  Ubuntu 10,04 LTS
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. I thought gtk was related to window decoration.
<dipankar> but gtk is widget programming
<alsroot> dipankar: gtk does, but glib (underlying library and gobject itself) is more common library
<dipankar> alsroot, gtk, glib and gio
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks again for the pointers
<dipankar> alsroot, see you tomorrow
 * dipankar is off for the night
<lfaraone> alsroot: so has sugarlabs bug #1544 been merged yet?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1544 in launchpad-registry "Choosing a source package to link a product series should use a selection widget" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544
<alsroot> lfaraone: nope
<lfaraone> alsroot: seriously? it's been sitting in the tracker for 4 months.
<lfaraone> alsroot: oh, it doesn't have r?...
 * alsroot thinks better to wait a bit for 1y :)
 * alsroot pings erokos
<lfaraone> alsroot: heh. tomeu is listed as the bug owner.
<lfaraone> neeraj: looks okay, althiugh I'd move the "Bug" fields higher above the free-form text,
<lfaraone> neeraj: but I can do that manually.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-24
<dfarning> lfaraone, ping
<lfaraone> dfarning: pong
<dfarning> lfaraone, just wanted to check in on the status on packaging
<lfaraone> dfarning: mailed.
<lfaraone> dfarning: pyaiml is pending because I couldn't figure out how to make setuptools install files in the proper directory.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how about turtle art?
<lfaraone> dfarning: "turtleart" is in NEW.
<dfarning> lfaraone, are we ready to take on scratch?
<lfaraone> dfarning: walter just released a new version yesterday that needs to be packaged and reuploaded, I'm on that.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what is the difference between turtle art and turtle blocks?
<lfaraone> dfarning: Scratch cannot be included in main because its license terms are non-free.
<lfaraone> dfarning: we're packaging "Turtle Blocks" but per discussion with Walter we're branding it TurtleArt.
<dfarning> lfaraone, can we handle it the same as etoys?
<dfarning> lfaraone,  it being scratch
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure. you probably should talk with upstream about it, since they already produce .debs. (albiet ones not in Debian)
<lfaraone> dfarning: unlike etoys, scratch is not only "non-free" because it uses smalltalk, it's non-free because the licence terms are rather unfortunate. Unless we talk with upstream, we can't call the package "scratch" in Debian, nor use the scratch logo, nor allow the program to upload to the scratch website.
<lfaraone> dfarning: http://info.scratch.mit.edu/Source_Code
<dfarning> lfaraone, I would rather not get into that right now.  We have enough stuff to do with our worry about scratch issues.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, then no, we're not ready to tackle scratch :)
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I'll just mark all scratch related bugs wont fix with a link to http://info.scratch.mit.edu/Source_Code :(
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay
<lfaraone> dfarning: oh, and as-is, pyxpcom does not build on Ubuntu. (at least not the version I downloaded)
<lfaraone> dfarning: right now, browse is not only not in ubuntu, it depends on things that aren't in Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> dfarning: surf has a crashing bug, but atleast all of its libs are in Uubntu.
<lfaraone> *Ubuntu
<dfarning> lfaraone, then lets forget about browse and go with surf:(
<dfarning> lfaraone, and see if we can fix the bug..... if not we will ship firefox:)  that is what ole nepal does
<lfaraone> dfarning: interesting, I hadn't thought of that.
<dfarning> lfaraone, Ugly.... but at least it works:)
<dfarning> lfaraone, which is better than the current state of browse and surf.
<dfarning> I need to get to bed, will you be around in the morning?  it is a nation holiday in India.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<dfarning> lfaraone, one last thing.... how about getting the meta package and the settings package from the ppa into universe. is that possiable?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'll have to take a look at it. Can you say which specifically you want to get in the archive in an email? I'm doing 3 things right now.
<dfarning> lfaraone, this was not for tonight just to add to your todo.  I;ll email you links
<lfaraone> dfarning: great, thanks. :)
<dfarning> satellit_, I got the usr build machine running.  Tomorrow I will fix the last couple of bugs and we will have ISO at http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<satellit_> great....: ) have 804 up now  on sugar f1 jabber  surf 115 works fine. 10.04 LTS maverick....
<satellitUSR-d206> dfarning: here it is
<lfaraone> dfarning: TA/TB 96 uploaded, includes sugar-turtleart-activity, should be sitting in NEW in a few mins.
 * lfaraone now thinks pyAIML is ready to go, testing pending an upload.
<lfaraone> python-aiml uploaded.
<lfaraone> list mailed about speak / aiml.
 * lfaraone -> sleep.
<dfarning> lfaraone, is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/292700 still an issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 292700 in sugar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sugar suite needs manpages (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squeak-vm/+bug/45568 as you review etoys/squeak.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 45568 in squeak-vm (Ubuntu) "Duplicate items in the applications menu (heat: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lfaraone> looking.
<lfaraone> dfarning: squeak is probably not in the wrong menu section, checking.
<lfaraone> *a duplicate in the menu section
<dfarning> lfaraone, in my older version squeak shows up under both education and programing.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. if it does still, I'm personally on the side of "this is such a minor thing, it's not even a bug"
<dfarning> lfaraone, Will you mark it invalid on LP?
<lfaraone> dfarning: right, it does on Maverick as well.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I will, unless you disagree.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I also have mixed feelings.... so I agree we can drop it.
<lfaraone> Bug 45568 has been handled.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 45568 in squeak-vm (Ubuntu) "Duplicate items in the applications menu (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45568
<lfaraone> dfarning: bug 292700 def still applies, things like "sugar-emulator", for example, most def. should have a manpage.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 292700 in sugar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sugar suite needs manpages (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292700
<lfaraone> dfarning: generating these manpages is rather easy, just run help2man on the binary and it gives you a manpage.
<lfaraone> dfarning: if you want, I can write a blog post CCing planetdebian explaining how to do this.
<dfarning> manusheel will you assign bug 292700 . lfaraone will create a post about how to do it on olpc-debian.  thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 292700 in sugar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sugar suite needs manpages (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292700
<lfaraone> manusheel: oh, and this probably should be fixed in Debian first, rather than Ubuntu. (wishlist bugs should only be ported over after a Feature Freeze if we have nothing better to work on)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks for the pointer.
<manusheel> dfarning: Assigned to Mukul Gupta.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur.
<manusheel> Around?
<ankur> yes sir
<ankur> hi
<lfaraone> ankur: have you investigated why Paint is failing to start?
<ankur> lfaraone,  yes , but didn't get any break through in that though....
<lfaraone> ankur: did you talk to the maintainers?
<lfaraone> dfarning: re Jonas' recent email on python-cjson, do we have the time to look at all SEETA-packaged activities and verify that they are depending on what they actually use?
<ankur> tried patch by the author also , it didn't wort out that time . Well yes, and i forwarded you the copy of conversation as well. Need to give it another look.
<lfaraone> ankur: ah, right.
<lfaraone> ankur: what happened when you tried out the maintainer's patch?
<ankur> Will try it as well and need to look into etoys bug as well today
<dfarning> lfaraone, lets worry about that for 11.04
<ankur> i tried and it didn't seem to work out that time.
<ankur> may be , if i did something wrong at that time....
<lfaraone> dfarning: hm, mk.
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone, ankur, manusheel sir: Hi.
<ankur> hi kandarpk
<dfarning> kandarpk, hello
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is the updated tarball of speak-activity available ?
<kandarpk> with changes in PyAIML
<lfaraone> kandarpk: http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Speak/speak-17.tar.gz was uploaded on 12-Aug-2010
<lfaraone> (yes)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: will the usual way of packaging from tarball do ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: importing it, from that version, yes. (not from git)
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes...
<ankur> lfaraone,  i was having a look at tasks page and it seems that i kind of forgot slider puzzle activity. I have updated that activity except for the part of reimporting. this is the review you gave :- http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-August/002863.html
<ankur> just reimporting par is i have not done
<ankur> and i think copyright file was in in proper order , or i rearranged it after review. sont remember. but will push for review once aging to you
<ankur> *again
<lfaraone> ankur: okay. is that part giving you trouble?
<ankur> after reimport
<ankur> well , not trouble, i am exactly not sure , what i am doing will be right
<ankur> let me iterate steps to
<ankur> you and and you can tell if i am wrong or going fine? will that be okay?
<lfaraone> ankur: sure.
<lfaraone> ankur: if you would, could you write them in a mail replying to the one I sent you via the mailing list?
<ankur> lfaraone,  need a min , will post it in just a min.
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<ankur> okay , i will do that as well for archiving but it will be much better
<ankur> if you could tell me here as well
<ankur> i will post there as well , or shall i post it there only?
<lfaraone> ankur: there's no reason not to discuss this on the list. that way, if other people have ideas, they can jump in.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , i was just thinking that if i would be able to complete that part today only.Will post it on list only then
<lfaraone> ankur: sorry, not sure what you meant by the first sentence there.
<ankur> lfaraone, np :) . Posting on list ....
<kandarpk> lfaraone: PyAIML has been moved out of speak.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: it needs to be added as a dependency ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: that's correct.
<kandarpk> OK.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: also, read through PyAIML to make sure it depends on everything it needs.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sent a mail on mailing list. Please reply , as you get time
<ankur> kandarpk,  around?
<kandarpk> ankur: yes.
<ankur> Get back to you in a min , doubt cleared :)
 * ankur is going for dinner .Will be back 
<kandarpk> lfaraone: on running gdebi *.deb I am getting 'Dependency is not satisfiable: pyaiml'
<lfaraone> kandarpk: python-aiml is the package name. And it's in NEW, so you'll need to build and install python-aiml first on your local system.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<lfaraone> dfarning: http://wiki.debian.org/ManPage/help2man is the result. I initially wrote it as a blog post, but upon feedback in #debian-devel I converted it to a wiki page.
<ankur> dfarning,  hi , around?
<ankur> dfarning,  the eToys you assigned me , I was not very clear with how to reproduce that issue.Like sugar-eToys-acitivity fails to start from sugar or does eToys fails to start?
<ankur> sugar-etoys activity already contains eToys as dependency if i am not wrong.Should i ask there steps to reproduce the bug?
<lfaraone> ankur: Sure. There's sample text on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses  you can copy-paste into the report.
<lfaraone> ankur: you can mark the bug as "incomplete" while you're doing that.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sure
<lfaraone> ankur: what did you think of Jonas' reply to your mail?
<ankur> lfaraone,  it was apt and i was updating my repo. Will surely thank him for that , and bother  list in case i have problems. :) .
<ankur> and you too
<ankur> :P
<ankur> lfaraone,  the link you gave contains a section called "Not described well"
<ankur> were you refering to that and should i use that as a base text for filing report?
<ankur> or missing stpes to recreate bugs or both?
<lfaraone> ankur: hold on a sec. what's the bug number for this issue?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: installing python-aiml from PyAIML-0.8.6.tar.gz doesn't seem to work.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to do something else ?
<ankur> 507093
<ankur> lf
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you need to build python-aiml using the debian packaging I created :)
<ankur> lfaraone, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/etoys/+bug/507093
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507093 in etoys (Ubuntu) "eToys does not Launch (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,In progress]
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I didn't get that
<lfaraone> ankur: hmmm. I think the bug only occurs because sugar-etoys-activity was unpackaged and Caroline installed it mnually.
<ankur> lfaraone,  then what should be my next xourse of action as i am not sure what to mark that bug as .Can you provide some pointers on that?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: gbp-clone --pristine-tar git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/python-aiml.git; cd python-aiml; git-buildpackage -us -uc
<ankur> *course/xourse
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<lfaraone> ankur: well, perhaps the bug should be "sugar should depend on etoys". As is, it's a low-priority bug I think, because etoys is packaged and installing the deb will pull in what's needed for s-etoys-a to run.
<ankur> lfaraone,  yes but if one do not want to install etoys-activity in sugar  then wont it put unnecessary load on resources of the user?
<ankur> while installing sugar?
<lfaraone> ankur: I'm not sure what you mean.
<lfaraone> ankur: ideally, there should be a package you can install and get all the base dependencies of all sugar activities you could want to use.
<lfaraone> ankur: but we don't have that at the moment.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: gbp-clone is giving 'Bad owner or permissions on /home/kandarp/.ssh/config'
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. It sounds like you have a bad owner or permissions on that file :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , got it now. :) , but i am still unsure of what to do with that bug report on LP.
<lfaraone> ankur: well, it's *not* a bug in etoys, for sure.
<lfaraone> ankur: if a fix was made, which package would have to be modified?
<ankur> sugar-0.88 i think
<ankur> in that we would add a dependency ( etoys here)
<ankur> To make it sure that the base dependency for sugar-etoys-activity is installed. But when we have sugar-etoys-activity on our disposal , i am not sure that if adding dependency in sugar package will be a good idea.
<ankur> well , i think that but what is right is a different thing, what do you suggest?
<lfaraone> ankur: well, sugar-sucrose-0.88 contains the sugar interface plus a set of demonstration activities.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , and you want me to patch sugar-sucrose-0.88 ?
<ankur> if i am not wrong
<lfaraone> \ankur: well, this is a wishlist bug IMHO. fix it in (source package) sugar-0.88 in git.debian.org. and mention it was fixed upstream in debian in the bug.
<lfaraone> * ankur ^^
<dfarning> lfaraone, looks good.
<dfarning> ankur, which bug?
<ankur> lfaraone,  It is maintained by Jonas, do i need to seek his permission ?
<ankur> dfarning,  hi . we were discussion about the etoys not starting , here is the link https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/etoys/+bug/507093
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507093 in etoys (Ubuntu) "eToys does not Launch (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,In progress]
<lfaraone> ankur: I co-maintain it, I give you my permission to go ahead. Just show me your changes before you push it up.
<ankur> lfaraone,  alright , going ahead with it
<dfarning> ankur, ahh.  Just mack sure that etoys starts correctly.
<dfarning> s/mack/make/  I am pretty sure the dependancies are all correct.  Just close the bug when you see that etoys starts.
<ankur> dfarning,  when you mean that etoys start correctly , you mean that inside sugar ?
<ankur> i am not sure what you mean......
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am not able to figure out how to clone the repo.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, are you still getting that error?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am not able to ssh into alioth.debian.org as well
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes
<dfarning> ankur,   that is part of figuring out what a beg report means.  How do you reproduce it?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, check the permissions and owners of your ssh config file, then.
<ankur> dfarning,  that is what i was discussing before . We packaged sugar-etoys-activity which depended on etoys . So i was not sure how to reproduce the bug. I mean from where did he installed the activity , that is what i found confusinf.Please pardon me if i am asking some thing silly
<lfaraone> ankur: I think she installed the .xo.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: owner: kandarp, permission: 777
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, it should *not* be 777. Everything in .ssh should only be readable and writable by you.
<manusheel> ankur: In that case, as we had discussed, we should asking for more details from the bug reporter.
<ankur> actually i am confused now : shall i go and make changes in upstream by adding dependencies in git and commenting on LP that it has been fixed upstream or shall i ask for the steps to reproduce and mark the bug as incomplete?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: worked. :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<neeraj> manusheel: Hi sir
<ankur> manusheel sir , can you provide pointers here?
<lfaraone> ankur, dfarning: ideally, sugar-sucrose-0.88 should depend on etoys, and everything else in the sugar platform (sucrose and fructose)
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think I understand where she was encountering the error.
<lfaraone> ankur, dfarning: perhaps we should probe CAROLINE E MEEKS for more information, *and* fix the bug in Alioth git at the same time.
<lfaraone> ankur, dfarning: if the issue she is encountering is what I think it is, that action will solve the bug in later versions of sugar.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , seems fine to me also as i think what you are hinting at.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i have not tinkered with others repos as of now , so just asking .While making changes , 1.i will add etoys in sugar package control.in file
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<ankur>  1.i will add etoys in sugar package control.in file
<ankur> 2.regenrate control file .
<lfaraone> ankur: er, not exactly.
<ankur> good that i asked.........
<lfaraone> ankur: with sugar-0.88, we don't list dependencies directly in the control file. Instead, we add them to debian/rules in the proper variables, and CDBS takes care of putting them in the resulting pacakge.
<ankur> lfaraone,  http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=e7b1f73e9e241c5337db12ec1be911eca2a34108;hb=6ef37a1b0a1bbd3bbb5e3a9687b7825b0d7ca7c3
<ankur> i will add that in line 132?
<ankur> will that be right?
<lfaraone> ankur: sure, making sure to document the reason for the dependecy under the section "# Needed (always/often/sometimes) at runtime" in between lines 97 and 98.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay and do i need to make changes else where regarding any revision bumping , adding my id and anyother changes other than done in source code?
<lfaraone> ankur: no. just make sure to use a descriptive commit message.
<ankur> lfaraone,  sure :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: failed to build successfully >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483015/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sorry, I forgot to push up. Please pull from origin
<ankur> lfaraone, i was cloning repo using
<ankur> gbp-clone --pristine-tar git+ssh://ankurkkhurana-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar.git
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: why do I need to build pyaiml ?
<ankur> just wanted to make sure that i do not do anything wrong while updating that repo :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, if speak depends on it, you'll need to have it installed.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: since there are not published .DEBs to download, you'll have to build it yourself.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I installed it from source
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if you want, I can provide one of the debs I built for you to install rather than you building it manually.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, but the package manager does not know about that :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please mail me the .deb, that will speed up the process
<neeraj_> lfaraone, hi, Do i need to change anything in the patch for Bug 511225
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511225 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "running sugar causes left-click not to work properly in GNOME (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511225
<lfaraone> kandarpk: http://people.sugarlabs.org/~lfaraone/debian/python-aiml_0.8.6-1_amd64.deb
<kandarpk> lfaraone: will that work for 32 bit ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no. so you'll have to build it from source, I don't have any i386 machines around.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "dget -ub http://people.sugarlabs.org/~lfaraone/debian/python-aiml_0.8.6-1.dsc" should build the package for you.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<lfaraone> neeraj_: no, thanks.
<neeraj_> lfaraone, ok. Thanks for the pointers which u gave me. Now for bug 617582 I need to change Max_column value.(in controlpanel/gui.py).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 338)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617582
<lfaraone> neeraj_: did you discuss the design of that with upstream?
<neeraj_> lfaraone, sugar-devel. Not yet.
<lfaraone> neeraj_: okay, please send that mail.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i added in comment in rules that "etoys needed in sugar-etoys-activity"
<lfaraone> ankur: "etoys required as part of sugar platform" perhaps.
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay
<ankur> lfaraone,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/483022/
<ankur> can you have a look ^^
<lfaraone> ankur: looks fine for me.
<ankur> line 92 and 132
<ankur> 133
<lfaraone> ankur: right, looks okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Jonas has said we do not need to remove COPYING from binary package
<kandarpk> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-August/002811.html
<kandarpk> lfaraone: shall I ignore the lintian warning ?
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , then should i go ahead, commit and push. commit mesg  "Added etoys as dependency"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: No. What he said was that it should be handled by python-sugar.mk if it is identical to the version of the file shipped in /usr/share/common-licenses.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: OK.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if it isn't, python-sugar.mk will not do anything about it, in which case you are right to remove the file (if you properly document the license in debian/copyright)
<ankur> lfaraone,  will that commit mesg suffice ?
<lfaraone> ankur: you added it as a dependency... to what?
<ankur> "Added etoys as dependency for sucore" might be better
<ankur> *sucrose
<lfaraone> ankur: good :)
<lfaraone> ankur: sugar-sucrose-0.88 would be even better :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  sure but that git repo is of version .89.1 ? aint it?
<ankur> do we have different version for sugar and sucrose?
<ankur> or .90 as in change log?
<lfaraone> ankur: sugar-sucrose-0.90, rather.
<ankur> lfaraone,  :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  i have pushed the changes , please have a look at repo as well :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  what branch was i suppose to update , upstream one ? i have pushed the changes to master branch
<lfaraone> ankur: hmm, looks like your push was lost, can you please re-push?
<ankur> lfaraone,  well i could see the changes reflected on repo .....
<lfaraone> ankur: right, I was doing some repository maintinence so changes made in the last... 10 minutes were lost.
<ankur> okay ,
<lfaraone> ankur: sory :(
<ankur> no prob :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  i used this command last time
<ankur> git push --all git+ssh://ankurkkhurana-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar.git
<ankur> any changes to be made in that?
<lfaraone> ankur: nope.
<ankur> lfaraone,  pushed :)
<lfaraone> ankur: feel free to also make the change in master-0.88 as well.
<ankur> do i need to clone repo again for that branch or i could switch branches?
<lfaraone> ankur: you can switch branches.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i will do that in morning .I was to leave for something else now and will go for sleep afterwards .It is always nice working with you :)
 * ankur says good night to all
<lfaraone> ankur: the pleasure is mutual. night.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: speak marked for review.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: cool, thanks. I'll look at it later today.
 * lfaraone -> late lunch.
<satellit_> do you know if http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/USR-i386-20100823.iso  works?
<satellitUSR-823> works
<satellit_> dfarning: usr-20100823 has only one application: read 78 and does not start added surf 115 ; abacus 6 record 76 terminal 24 speak 16 ta 86 moon 11 irc 5 analyze 8 log 23 as ,xo by drag drop fron 2nd usb
<satellit_> s/from
<satellit_> terminal error: Configparser instance has no attribute 'setboolean'  fails to start
<satellit_> speak and read will not start
<satellit_> if log out  cannot log back in.....
<satellit_> using live cd
<dfarning> satellit_, It works? very cool.  Just missing all of the activities.  That we can fix:)
<satellit_> dfarning: I deleted the read (erase) and lost all activities in ring and f3 dropdown. have to start from journal...?
<satellit_> ls shows them in activities dir but not showing in ring or dropdown?
<satellit_> what is root password?
<satellit_> log out does not allow log in again ... have to restart
<satellit_> firefox .xo works also
<satellit_> pop up failed to start comes out after exit
<satellit_> USR-i386-20100824.iso is newer and much smaller....does it work?
<dfarning> satellit_, hmm.  I think the first one is a bug about not correctly setting activities.favorites.  Can you file a bug?
<satellit_> yes will do in a little while....testing 824
<dfarning> satellit_, I think something is wrong with -824.  I was just sitting down to fix it.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> will wait
<dfarning> satellit_, ubuntu does not allow root login by default instead you use sudo.
<satellit_> ok is there a password?
<dfarning> there shouldn't be....
<satellit_> I try to log in as Live session user and it fails
<satellit_> I wanted to add a real user...
<dfarning> ahh ok... you are logging out and it takes you back to the login screen where it requires a user and password to log back in.  is that correct?
<satellit_> yes no way back but restart
<satellit_> running on CD not installed
<satellit_> rebooting
<dfarning> Ok can you file a bug on that against sugar-0.88.  We will assign it tonight.
<satellit_> ok
<dfarning> what does this mean?  'pop up failed to start comes out after exit'
<satellit_> name on start up is "Live session user"
<dfarning> ok we will have to figure out how to make that the default user
<satellit_> there is a sugar message that pops up when an application fails to start. It has always popped up with firefox but does not affect its working...(time to load >long?
<satellit_> name of user better liveuser  no spaces? like fedora.
<satellit_> I have to start USR then drag drop surf-115 start surf and use ASLO to download terminal so I can use USR....
<satellit_> then in terminal sudo su  brings up root....
<satellit_> users = 7 ubuntu instances
<satellit_> what is command to add user?
<satellit_> dfarning: can log out  then login as ubuntu no password
<satellit_> sugar name has no effect
<satellit_> useradd sugar makes user but cannot log in at gdm to it need better command string here...
<satellit_> word 4 works
<satellit_> physics 5 failed
<satellit_> calculate 32 works
<satellit_> pippy 37 starts but No module named pygame if try to run
<satellit_> string and math sections run
<satellit_> terminal 31 from ASLO works
<satellit_> shutdown from sugar dropdown does not work. have to use logout and then shutdown from bottom right icon on gdm bar
<satellit_> maybe because  of multiple (7) ubuntu users? (mutinetwork users aware)
<satellit_> defarning: USR-i386-20100824.iso  logs in init 1 log in 6 ubuntu instances no start-x
<satellit_> use sudo su
<satellit_> defarning: how to add bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/sugarlabs ? I am logged in....
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-25
<dfarning> satellit_, you should be able to find the correct packages to file bugs against at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+maintained-packages
<satellit_> thanks.
<dfarning> satellit_, click on the package and click 'report a bug'
<satellit_> what package would I chose in maverick  for loss of ring icons on deletion of read?
<satellit_> sugar-base?
<satellit_> sugar-0.88?
<dfarning> satellit_, if in doubt please if against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88 . We can sort it out later.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> david where is file a bug button all I get is listings?
<satellit_> stupid
<dfarning> satellit_, upper right corner there should be a 'report bug' link
<satellit_> finally got it...onl on left link on that page...; (
<satellit_> s/right
<satellit_> dfarning: Bug #623674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623674 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "delete read from USR-i386-20100824.iso lose icons on f3 ring and listing. only journal has .xo files installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623674
<dfarning> satellit_, got it and thanks.  I think there are two valid bugs in there:)  When manu comes on tomorrow morning (9:30 eastern time)  we will assign the bug to a developer.
<satellit_> yw glad to help....
<dfarning> satellit_, did you try the *824 build or the *823 build.
<lfaraone> dfarning: shouldn't bug #623674 be in USR, not in Ubuntu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623674 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "delete read from USR-i386-20100824.iso lose icons on f3 ring and listing. only journal has .xo files installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623674
<dfarning> lfaraone, whats with marking it invalid?
<lfaraone> dfarning: it's marked as affecting USR, not Ubuntu.
<dfarning> lfaraone, for some reason favorites.activites (or something similar) is not being set.  thus only one of the activities is showing up in the favorites.
<lfaraone> dfarning: is USR still pulling in packages from the sugarteam packages?
<dfarning> lfaraone, no it is only using stuff from universe
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, my apologies, the bug is indeed def. in Ubuntu, then. :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: let me try and reproduce it.
<dfarning> lfaraone, we will need to move -meta and -setting to universe.
<satellit_> dfarning 823 works 824 has no x ends at login on init 1
<satellit_> that is why it is smaller
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, is meta/settings a priority for you? (over, say, reproducing this bug?)
<satellit_> bug for 823
<lfaraone> satellit_: in bug 623674 you said you were running 20100824.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623674 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "delete read from USR-i386-20100824.iso lose icons on f3 ring and listing. only journal has .xo files installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623674
<satellit_> oops  sorry
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes I think packaging -meta and -settings should be top so we can finalize the build system and create test images.
<satellit_> never got to sugar in 824
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay, but your report says you used 824...?
<satellit_> can I change it?
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. On straight-up Ubuntu, starring/unstarring packaged activities works as expected. There is no option to remove packaged activities in Sugar.
<lfaraone> satellit_: sure, there's an "edit" icon on the same line as "bug description"
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 the starring works.... but we should be able to set a selections of actives as favorites at install time.
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay, your report has several bugs in it.
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/623674 revised
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623674 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "delete read from USR-i386-20100824.iso lose icons on f3 ring and listing. only journal has .xo files installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<satellit_> ubot has summary wrong
<lfaraone> satellit_: right. I'm editing the description right now to clean up the text a bit. Read not starting should be a *different* bug.
<satellit_> yes bug http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1900
<lfaraone> dfarning: is USR installing .XOs still?
<satellit_> lfaraone: I did drag drop installs from USB and from surf 115 for terminal from ASLO
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay, that's something that should be in the report. As is, I couldn't have guessed that.
<lfaraone> satellit_: (thank you for testing the image, by the way)
<dfarning> lfaraone, no it shouldn't be  currently USR _only_ installing sucrose-0.88.  Everything else is pulled in via dependancies.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. where can I get the USR images?
 * lfaraone searched the interwebs and couldn't find anything
<satellit_> http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<dfarning> lfaraone, http://usr.sugarlabs.org/
<dfarning> lfaraone, todays build is borked:( but 823 should work.
<lfaraone> so 824 does not work, I should be testing 823
<satellit_> yes
<lfaraone> this is going to get confusing in a year when the dates wrap around :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: care to use incremental daily build numbers so we don't have overlap once a year? :P
<satellit_> http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/USR-i386-20100823.iso
<lfaraone> satellit_: I got it.
<satellit_> ok
<dfarning> lfaraone, now they are year month day.
<lfaraone> dfarning: right. I'm just nostalgic for the OLPC joyride builds. (they got into the 2000s I think)
<dfarning> lfaraone, i think dextrose is already in the 300s
<lfaraone> dfarning: and we're in the 800s, we'll jump to 900s in a few days :)
<satellit_> 353 on my XO-1
<satellit_> why are there 7 ubuntu users  ?
<satellit_> (in 823)
<lfaraone> satellit_: what do you mean?
<satellit_> if you log out have to use ubuntu as user to log in again...
<satellit_> it lists users as ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu when you ask in terminal for users
<satellit_> tried useradd command then did list of users on terminal....
<satellit_> lfaraone try log out command on dropdown box
<satellit_> f3 XO avitar
<lfaraone> satellit_: wait. you added a bug watch about evince not allowing read to start to a bug about sugar eating activities when deleting one?
<lfaraone> satellit_: can you please report the read not starting one as a separate bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-read-activity-0.86/+filebug
<satellit_> yes I added comment about it....
<lfaraone> satellit_: it makes problems easier to track if we can have them in separate bugs.
<satellit_> sorry I am a nubie to bug reporting....I can test.. can you change it or do I do another one?
<lfaraone> satellit_: a separate bug, yes.
<lfaraone> satellit_: a bug should represent a single problem, that requires a single fix (perhaps in multiple components) to be solved.
<lfaraone> satellit_: does that make sense?
<satellit_> yes - filing bug now
<lfaraone> dfarning: are you intentionally only installing read in USR? I looked in /usr/share/sugar/activities and that was the only one present.
<lfaraone> satellit_: hm. I don't see an option to delete Read in USR. http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8315/screenshotjl.png
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-read-activity-0.86/+bug/623726
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623726 in sugar-read-activity-0.86 (Ubuntu) "read fails to start in USR-i386-20100823.iso (known sugar bug ) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lfaraone> satellit_: did you install read from ASLO?
<satellit_> should be in /usr/share/sugar/activities... have to delete contents and directory
<lfaraone> dfarning: right. why did you delete the directory?
<satellit_> no read came installed on USR ,iso
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think that we should install the default activities via -meta.  Which we are not using yet....
<dfarning> lfaraone, delete which dir?
<satellit_> I installed terminal from ASLO with surf 115 installed to journal by drag drop from 2nd USB
<lfaraone> satellit_: sorry, that was meant for you.
<satellit_> http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo
<satellit_> dl to USB to install
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay. You were given an option to delete Read?
<satellit_> yes in f3 flat file listing drop down box
<lfaraone> satellit_: that itself was a bug. Can you please try and see if you can do that again? I'm not given such an option when I tried.,
<satellit_> booting CD...
<satellit_> "try with out installing"
<satellit_> Acer Aspire One with HP external USB DVD/CD writer
<lfaraone> okay…
<satellit_> drag drop surf 115 to journal
<satellit_> activities
<satellit_> connect to wireless network in f1
<satellit_> see other avitars
<satellit_> terminal in ASLO DL
<satellit_> show in journal
<lfaraone> dfarning: so usr is not in Git. Do you want in in Git, or Bzr?
<lfaraone> dfarning: personally, I think the USR packages should be in bzr, since they *are* ubuntu-specific packages after all.
<satellit_> my settings
<satellit_> software update Read 78 to 86
<dfarning> lfaraone, that is up to you -- I think they are ubuntu specif.  but do we want to require learning yet another tool?
<satellit_> f3 flat file listing Read-86 drop down (-) erase
<lfaraone> dfarning: like it or not, Ubuntu development happens in bzr. I mean, we can host it on alioth, but it's not really appropreate use of Debian resources IMHO.
<lfaraone> dfarning: at some point, we'll need to patch somebody else's Ubuntu package which is maintained in bzr.
<satellit_> this time have 2 icons on f3 circle; terminal and surf...they did not disappear...? same CD same PC?
<dfarning> lfaraone, then bzr it is:(
<satellit_> lfaraone: did not lose the circle icons this time?
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay, well, it'll be hard to fix the bug unless we can get steps to reproduce :)
<satellit_> will test on another laptop...to be sure
<satellit_> yes
<lfaraone> satellit_: does read 86 start, by the way?
<satellit_> used sudo su in termial 31 command users get 7 ubuntu's
<satellit_> read 86 does not start. same error
<satellit_> loading log 23 from ASLO
<satellit_> dl read
<satellit_> 86
<satellit_> read: failed to start
<lfaraone> understood.
<lfaraone> satellit_: oh, you mean running "who". That's because "ubuntu" is logged in on each TTY. That's not a problem…
<satellit_> log ReadActivity Log Import error: .usr/share/activities/Read.activity/readactivity.py, line 28 <module>import evince
<satellit_> undefined symbol evince.so
<satellit_> ok same error in Soas
<satellit_> TTY OK understand
<satellit_> any thing else?
<satellit_> maybe instead of default Live user session should default to ubuntu so user knows how to log in again
<lfaraone> satellit_: ideally you should specify your name :)
<satellit_> yes but it does not write to users so cannot log back in
<satellit_> needs to set up new autologon user from sugar name
<lfaraone> satellit_: okay, report a bug against http://launchpad.net/usr with screenshots so I know what you're talkin about re login.
<satellit_> hard to do with CD... no screen shots possible on live CD
<satellit_> maybe better to defeat logout drop down choice on menu
<satellit_> fedora-livecd-soas.ks had this done
<satellit_> spin-kickstarts
<dfarning> satellit_, What you are talking about can be easily fixed via setting in gconf.
<satellit_> ok maybe it should be considered
<satellit_> dfarning: hav not tried to install to HD there it may be usefull if have 2or more users logged in on HD
<satellit_> note shutdown does not work here have to log out then shutdown from gdm bar right bottom or root terminal shutdown -h now
<satellit_> network aware
<lfaraone> satellit_: screenshots used to be able to be taken by hitting "Alt+1" in Sugar, not sure if that's still true.
<satellit_> have to go...bed calls good night....
<satellit_> : )
<lfaraone> USR-default-settings and USR-meta are now in bzr on http://code.launchpad.net/usr. I'll see about getting them ready for use in Ubuntu tomorrow.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it get quite around here this time of day with everybody back in school.
 * lfaraone -> sleep.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah :)
<dfarning> lfaraone,  thanks.  I would like to include settings and meta before digging to deeply into the build system failures.
<dfarning> lfaraone, crap -- did you see that adding etoys as a dependency to sucrose moved sucrose to contrib?
<satellit_> dfarning: good morning,  Doing an install test to 120GB USB external disk now with 823. I want to see if logout/logon problems exist this way or if they are artifact of Live CD
<satellit_> dfarning: Browse 115 starts and runs in 823 as .xo drag drop.....(never expected that)
 * satellit_ did drag drop of surf-115 wonder if that changed it?
<satellit_> have 34 activities loaded drag-drop. and one (terminal) as ASLO DL  this seems to be only way it will work
<satellit_> terminal-31
<satellit_> logon an log off work with user info from install by the way
<satellit_> s/and
<satellit_> dfarning: lookin at log activity seems pygame is needed by pippy/physics-5/maze 6  evince is wrong for read-86/ socialcalc is missing hulahop
<lfaraone> dfarning: no, but it's correct.
<satellit_> lfaraone: Install to HD with 823 solves a lot of problems...
<lfaraone> satellit_: specifically?
<satellit_> do you see my scrollback comments
<satellit_> used autologon and updates on install to HD
<satellit_> 28 updates plus 14 security occured
<satellit_> I can log on and off with user password set on install.....Problems last night were Live CD caused
<satellit_> lfaraone: Browse 115 works now? (Maybe because I also loaded surf-115?)
<lfaraone> satellit_: if you use the XO bundle, it'll work. (I think)
<satellit_> I have to load terminal from ASLO will not work as drag drop install?
<satellit_> is there any way for USR to load .xo files from ASLO as part of install like the updates?
 * satellit_ it will install to a USB...
 * satellit_ Wonders if extra librarys are loaded with surf-115 also usable by browse 115?
<lfaraone> satellit_: no...
<satellit_> has alsroot set up zero install? and why will terminal only work if Downloaded from ASLO but not drag drop from USB (Need to check this)
<alsroot> satellit_: 0sugar implementation is still in process..
<satellit_> I presently have 34 activities loaded and working from drag-drop plus terminal from ASLO...nice
<satellit_> hope this helps......: )
<satellit_> breakfast......
<dfarning> lfaraone, good morning.
<dfarning> lfaraone, seeta is having an all hands meeting this evening..... it think.
<lfaraone> dfarning: hi, okay. our evening?
<lfaraone> dfarning: jonas reverted the changes to sucrose FYI, or I would have corrected it to a suggets.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<dfarning> lfaraone, http://piratepad.net/6RDteDmOCt  Can you join so we can review outstanding packaging task
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<lfaraone> ankur: but of course.
<ankur> :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  did i need to change the section of sucrose package as well as etoys is non free.i completely forgot about that yesterday
<ankur> and received a mail on mailing list , that is when i remembered
<lfaraone> ankur: well, we don't want sucrose in contrib.
<lfaraone> ankur: so we can't really add the dep..
<ankur> lfaraone,  shall i revert then?
<lfaraone> ankur: Jonas already did.
<ankur> lfaraone,  didnt check it . but :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: want to combine usr-default-settings and usr-meta into one source package with two binary packages?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I copied the orginal ubuntu-netbook-remix structure..... one source does  make more sense.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. I'm setting the maintainer to Sugar Team, moving Neeraj to Uploader and adding myself as an uploader. ("Uploaders" is not really necc, but it provides a point of contact for a package)
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<lfaraone> dfarning: lol, I didn't know USR was © 2004 Canonical Ltd. :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esugarteam/usr/ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<dfarning> lfaraone, oops.
<lfaraone> dfarning: is my work on this © Activity Central?
<dfarning> lfaraone, please copy write to yourself.  I don't want to get invovled copywrite assignment....  and you guys are doing the work:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure, but you're already covered under "work to hire" clauses of copyright law.
<lfaraone> manusheel: do the folks at SEETA retain their personal copyright on the work they produce?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am thinking more about not centralizing code ownership in the hands of AC.  Right now I own AC on my own.  I don't want to be temped to do anything stupid for short term gain:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: (I'm checking with manusheel so I can make sure I attribute it properly in debian/copyright)
<lfaraone> dfarning: makes sense.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i was having problems reimporting my sliderpuzzle tar ball
<ankur> i downloaded the original tar ball and renamed it as sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity_8.orig.tar.bz2
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<ankur> I copied it in sugar-sliderpuzzle-acitivity folder
<ankur> and gave command from terminal : git-import-orig --pristine-tar "8" sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity_8.orig.tar.bz2
<ankur> but it seems that it is not working
<ankur> i guess two reasons :
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<lfaraone> ankur: when you say
<lfaraone> ankur: when you say "not working", how is it not working?
<ankur> it is giving error , and it is regarding improper usage of the import command
<ankur> first line of error : Usage: git-import-orig [-u version] /path/to/upstream-version.tar.gz
<ankur> then it explains various usage of the flags and command options
<ankur> do i need to repack the activity original source to tar.gz or is there some thing else i am doing wrong?
<lfaraone> ankur: if you're getting a usage message, you're invoking the command incorrectly...
<ankur> also some time back you asked me to make changes in gbp.conf , if i remember for bz2 type
<lfaraone> ankur: you don't need "8"…
<ankur> no version no .. ?
<ankur> we used that when i initially packaged .
<lfaraone> ankur: okay. you don't need it, because git is smart enough to figure out the version number from the file name.
<ankur> i tried this time without version no. and it imported successfully. i tink i was doing some thing else wrong but i retyped the command , it worked this time
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes, I'm around.
<ankur> what else changes i need to make while reimporting
<lfaraone> ankur: I think that was it, unless I mentioned something else in the mail. I don't have your package in front of me at the moment.
<ankur> i mean , specifically..... how do you know the diff if i package uses git as a source or upstream tarball
<manusheel> lfaraone: In reference to your question, we do centralize the work under the aegis of SEETA (Software for Education, Entertainment and Training Activities).
<manusheel> http://seeta.in
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay , i will upload it and will you review it ?
<ankur> hi manusheel  sir
<lfaraone> ankur: because in your pristine-tar branch it'll tell me what tarball you used to import the package.
<lfaraone> manusheel: okay, so the © is assigned to SEETA for your employees.
<ankur> lfaraone,  :)
 * lfaraone -> lunch
<ankur> lfaraone,  one last question
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes.
<ankur> do i need to mention anywhere that i have used bz2 as a source format rather than standard tar.gz?
<manusheel> lfaraone: And, the website name is mentioned.
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur.
<manusheel> ankur: Did we resolve the e-toys issue?
<ankur> manusheel,  sir , we tried making changes in sucrose last night but etoys as a dependency in package will make it non free
<ankur> so we reverted that commit
<ankur> i have asked for more details on Launch pad so that i can help Caroline and close the bug
<manusheel> ankur: Sure. Neat approach indeed.
<ankur> manusheel sir :) , i have marked the bug as imcomplete for the time being
<manusheel> ankur: I think we'll face the same issue in Squeak, right?
<ankur> yes if that is packaged as a seperate activity but i don know the exact nature
<ankur> i think caroline used .xo file to install the package
<ankur> and hence dependencies were not satisfied . What i packaged in eToys , etoys was already as a dependency .
<ankur> so if you sue deb file to install it , there should be no issues but manual installation will again result in same problem
<ankur> lfaraone,  when i reimport the tarball , i am getting following error :
<ankur> Upstream version is 8
<ankur> Repository has uncommitted changes, commit these first:
<ankur> # On branch master
<ankur> # Untracked files:
<ankur> #   (use "git add <file>..." to include in what will be committed)
<ankur> #
<ankur> #	sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity_8.orig.tar.bz2
<ankur> nothing added to commit but untracked files present (use "git add" to track)
<ankur> lfaraone,  sorry i sorted that out but i have got the following one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/483533/
<lfaraone> ankur: hm. I think you may need to delete the upstream branch and reimport.
<ankur> and how will i do it?
<lfaraone> ankur: "git help branch"
<ankur> well i was seethat only
<ankur> :)
<ankur> -d flag?
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes.
<ankur> lfaraone,  was that yes  for me?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sorry :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  i used git branch -D upstream
<ankur> now there is no upsream branch , should i create that manually before importing?
<lfaraone> ankur: sure,
<manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<ankur> lfaraone,  not able to find out how to do it
<ankur> i added --upstream-branch as tag as well
<ankur> 1. was that right
<ankur> ?
<lfaraone> ankur: it's covered in the git-branch documentation.
<lfaraone> ankur: uh?
<ankur> not tag but flag
<lfaraone> ankur: that's not needed.
<ankur> in import command
<lfaraone> ankur: you should be a ble to just do "git branch upstream"
<lfaraone> (to create a upstream branch)
<ankur> lfaraone,  thanks and done :)
<ankur> will you be able review it today?
<ankur> or else notify me when you get time :)
<lfaraone> ankur: just mark it for review. I probably can't get to it during *your* today :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  :) , sure i get that .
<ankur> marking it for review
 * ankur needs to go for now. Says bye to all :)
<dfarning> lfaraone,   I finally figured out why the past couple of day' ISO have been failing.  As soon as usr-meta is in universe we can fix the issues.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, I think I have something working. Should I upload it to NEW in the archive, or to the PPA?
<dfarning> lets test it in the ppa.
<neeraj> dfarning: hi :)
<dfarning> neeraj, hey how are you?
<neeraj> dfarning: I am good. Thanks for  asking. How about you ?
<dfarning> great.
<lfaraone> dfarning: done. It's also available as a bzr branch at lp:usr
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks I run a test this evening.
<lfaraone> dfarning: cool, if it works, I'll get it uploaded either tonight or tomorrow morning.
<dfarning> lfaraone, sounds great. thanks.
<lfaraone> neeraj: can you request a sync of etoys, irc, poll, and record? it's after feature freeze, so you'll need to provide a justification according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze%20for%20new%20packages
<lfaraone> neeraj: our reason for wanting them in Ubuntu is that they're shipped in Sugar on a Stick, which we're striving for feature parity for, and the code is well tested upstream.
<neeraj> lfaraone: Request Sync. Edit the description-> add reason. sound sane?
<lfaraone> neeraj: if you pass the "-e" flag to requestsync it'll ask you for a justification and subscrive the right people.
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok. Great.
<lfaraone> neeraj: on second thought, just give a rationale in one of the bug reports as to why you want a FFe, and request that a "standing FFe" be granted for all activities in the SoaS set. Then reference the request for a FFe in your other sync bugs.
<lfaraone> rather than duplicating the rationale in each bug.
<neeraj> lfaraone: ok..
<neeraj> lfaraone: before requesting sync of all activities, I will confirm with other members that whether they are working perfectly in Maverick or not.
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay, that's a good idea.
<neeraj> lfaraone: or better I will try to test them on my own and request it today itself I will get time to do so.
<lfaraone> neeraj: either works for me.
<neeraj> lfaraone: what about the s-log-a-0.86. In ubuntu we have it with different name (log viewer). right?
<lfaraone> neeraj: we should request that s-logviewer-a be dropped from the archive (in one bug) and that s-log-a-0.86 be synced in a separate one.
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok. Valid reason for dropping it? Should I just mention that this package has been renamed and new one is in sync queue?
<lfaraone> neeraj: yes.
<satellit_> lfaraone: glad to test activities (.xo) in 823 today, (I will be off line for next 2 days)
<satellit_> i have a HD install
<lfaraone> satellit_: cool, thanks. Can you test all the sugar-*-activity packages?
<satellit_> ok let me boot them up...where do I report ?
<lfaraone> satellit_: if it doesn't work, report a bug against the specific activity that didn't work in Launchpad.
<lfaraone> satellit_: collect your results (ie Foo crashed, reported as bug #. Bar worked fine. Baz wasn uninstallable)
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results  done for USR-i386-20100804.iso
<lfaraone> satellit_: collect your results (ie "Foo crashed, reported as bug #. Bar worked fine. Baz wasn uninstallable") into an email, a wikipage, or whatever you feel like.
<satellit_> look at those tests see if applicable
<lfaraone> neeraj: ScottK (an Ubuntu Release team member) just gave us FFe approval for "an FFe for the metapackage, the default settings, and syncing from Debian."
<neeraj> lfaraone: :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, neeraj you guys rock! .... the meta package worked so you can push it when you get a chance.
<neeraj> dfarning: but most of the work on meta was done and guided by u :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: FFe for meta ACK'd by ~ubuntu-release, ~riddell said he'll accept the package in a few minutes when Launchpad parses the upload I comissioned a few minutes ago.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks luke.  Looks like we are finally rid of that damn ppa:)
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay, what Scott said is that we'll still need release team approval for our syncs, but he's telling us he'll be happy to approve them.
<lfaraone> dfarning: we're not out of the woods yet, we still need to ship a working web browser. :)
<neeraj> lfaraone: Ok.
<neeraj> lfaraone: dfarning hopefully we will get a working web browser soon(if the major issues have been resolved ). Other members are working on it. :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, no but we can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  to mix some metaphors.
<lfaraone> :P
<neeraj> lfaraone, dfarning Good Night.
<lfaraone> neeraj: see you in the morrow.
<dfarning> neeraj, good night and thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: "ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta 0.2 (Accepted)". Bring out the champagne!
<dfarning> lfaraone, awesome!  Tonight will will spin our first ISO from packages entirely in universe. -- execpting etoys.
<satellit_> dfarning: congratulations.....will look for new .iso   : )
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-26
<dfarning> satellit_, thanks.... I don't know expect it will be much different than the one from the 23th.  But at least the workflow is established so we can spend the next two months on fixing bugs.
<satellit_> great....glad to test as real installs...: )
<satellit_> will it be loadable as a sugar addition like yum install sugar* in fedora? (in Ubuntu)
<dfarning> satellit_, yes you can install sugar in ubuntu like a normal package using the package manager.
<satellit_> great
<dfarning> satellit_, they are up at http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<satellit_> got it thanks doing DL now for both
<satellit_> 825
<dfarning> satellit_, I'm going to get an icecream cone to celebrate.
<satellit_> congratulations.......
<dfarning> satellit_, will be back in a few hours to hit the QA part of this adventure:)  Just over two months to release.
<satellit_> I added link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar
<satellit_> have to go epee' fencing tonight w/ wife back in 3 hrs myself
<dfarning> manusheel, what are you doing up?
<dfarning> manusheel, just sent you an email that the new usr iso are up at http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<manusheel> dfarning: Preparing for the release of paint activity.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. Wonderful news.
<dfarning> manusheel, nice.
<dfarning> manusheel, two months of QA:)
<dfarning> manusheel, you just waking up or still going to bed?
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you. I am just waking up today. The QA team took time in doing testing of paint activity.
<manusheel> dfarning: But, we are ready for the release now.
<manusheel> dfarning: We'll discuss on LP once you are back.
<dfarning> manusheel, just got back.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, great. The A.S.L.O platform still does not allow me to upload new paint version.
<manusheel> dfarning: Surprising. It still shows the activity team as the maintainer.
<dfarning> manusheel, I just saw that.  that implies that it is cache related.
<dfarning> in the upper right corner of activities.sugarlabs.org is there a link to tools?
<manusheel> dfarning: I didn't find such a link.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, it looks like a cache related issue.
<dfarning> Are you logged in?
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes.
<manusheel> dfarning: I see Developer Hub at the top right corner.
<dfarning> manusheel, oh shit:(  I forgot to click update authors after I added you.  one minute.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Absolutely fine.
<dfarning> manusheel, can you try going to developer tools
<dfarning> I am working on a tiny netbook and the update authors button was off the screen the first time I tried
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, it worked now. Great.
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely fine.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks. Netbooks haven't reached that level of usability yet in reference to a number of matters.
<manusheel> dfarning: Growing industry.
<dfarning> manusheel, frustrating none the less....
<manusheel> dfarning: Indeed :-)
<manusheel> dfarning: Neat comment on e-toys issue.
<dfarning> manusheel, which one?
<manusheel> dfarning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/507093
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 507093 in etoys (Ubuntu) "eToys does not Launch (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Incomplete]
<manusheel> dfarning: I hope we arrive at a good conclusion on the build issues.
<dfarning> manusheel, ahh the free - nonfree.  One of us will have to get on that.... or ask lfaraone to look into it after the initial packaging is complete.
<manusheel> dfarning: Right. Definitely, David.
<manusheel> dfarning: Scratch is going to have similar issues too.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah, I really don't want to argue with ftpmasters.
<lfaraone> dfarning: it's coming down to an issue of maintainability for security updates. It's hard to audit changes in squeak images because they're opaque to diffs (IIRC)
<dfarning> lfaraone, let's let it sit until after the 10.10 release and think about it again.  I see their point of view.  The squeak team, lead by bert I think, at one time agreed with the ftp masters that they would use a snapshot from a specific date as the 'orginal source' and updates would be treated as patches.
<dfarning> lfaraone, messy but it satisfied both parties.... but no one ever followed through.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah, if we had one magic image and then agreed to have everything as .changes on top of that, that's okay.
<dfarning> lfaraone, nice job with neeraj, It looks like he is getting a good handle on things.
<lfaraone> dfarning: ah, I'm glad.
<dfarning> lfaraone, the packaging looks good. now the focus can switch to QA.  There will be a lot of package updates that should be pretty trivial.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what do you have scheudled for tonight?
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, neither paint nor speak is reayd to go.
<lfaraone> (afaik)O
 * lfaraone has to look at speak, slider, moon.
<dfarning> lfaraone, since you fixed the licensing on speak that looks pretty good.
<dfarning> lfaraone, manusheel push a new version of paint to aslo this evening.
<lfaraone> dfarning: cool. if it runs, that'd be even cooler :)
<manusheel> dfarning: Finishing up the release notes. Luke, I think it is working well.
<lfaraone> lucian hinted that Surf does not crash on Ubuntu, so if somebody could test that out from git that'd be really awesome.
<lfaraone> (from the git.debian.org repo) I'd test it myself, and was about to do that, but then I saw the review queue I have in front of me. :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, I can do that tonight.
<satellit_Acer> burning 825 CD now
<dfarning> satellit_Acer, cross fingers.
<manusheel> lfaraone, dfarning: Ankur had some issues, which he discussed it with Gonzalo. I have asked them to work this out soon.
<satellit_Acer> :  )
<manusheel> satellit_Acer: Thank you Thomas. Looking forward to your reviews and feedback.
<satellit_Acer> glad to...
<lfaraone> dfarning: cool, let me know if you encounter problems (building|running) it.
<satellit_> boots to read 78 and journal. Ubuntu maverick (development branch) 0.88.1 no other activities like 824
<satellit_> will load surf-115 from USB drag drop and install some activities....
<satellit_> surf starts and logs in to ASLO
<dfarning> lfaraone, what was the link to the git packaging howto you made on the debian wiki --- I forgot the command to do a git build.
<satellit_> terminal -31.xo downloaded
<lfaraone> dfarning: "git-buildpackage -us -uc" to do an unsigned build.
<satellit_> terminal starts with ls
<lfaraone> dfarning: http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<dfarning> satellit_, can you poke around with surf and see if you can get it to crash?
<satellit_> tried to get root and terminal died need sudo su then it works
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> what test for surf?
<satellit_> links?
<lfaraone> satellit_: it's not really useful to test the .XO of Surf.
<lfaraone> satellit_: since it's not what we're packaging.
<satellit_> ok what should I test Browse?
<satellit_> browse 112.xo DL from ASLO
<satellit_> Browse failed to start...
<satellit_> browse-115w .xo starts from drag drop
<lfaraone> satellit_: in general, .XO activities testing isn't something that is actionable for us.
<lfaraone> satellit_: packaged activites are our main concern.
<satellit_> how do I download packaged activites   command?
<dfarning> satellit_, I will email you the browse I just built
<satellit_> thanks...satellit <at> bendbroadband <dot> com
<satellit_> shutdown does nothing have to log out then hit ged rt bar stop button
<dfarning> satellit_,  copy the .deb file to your hard drive.  You can then install the package with the command
<dfarning> sudo dpkg --install sugar-surf-activity_115-1_all.deb
<satellit_> s/ok
<satellit_> rebooting live cd
<dfarning> lfaraone, works for me.  youtube, gmail, gchat..... I'll use it as my primary browser for the rest of the evening.
<lfaraone> dfarning: interesting. I'm curious as to whether it still segfaults in Unstable.
<lfaraone> dfarning: hey, I can upload it to "experimental" and sync it over.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<satellit_> install to 8 GB USB
<dfarning> lfaraone, hmmm can't turn off caps lock in sugar.  that is a strange bug.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I bumped it reaching for the tab and now I can't turn it off.
<lfaraone> dfarning: also, for the next release of Speak I'd like to pull out the AIML files and into a separate package. Speak has 20MB of XML AIML files :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<dfarning> lfaraone, just got a segfault while closing surf.
<lfaraone> dfarning: ah, that's exciting. just surf, though, right?
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes
<satellit_> I am doing install in laptop with no HD as last time I installed it chained grub from internal hd be a few minutes...
<lfaraone> dfarning: hm. how'd that work? :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, apport caught the segfault and I am sending it to LP
<dfarning> lfaraone, satellit_ manusheel good night see you in a couple of hours.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm going to reject speak at the moment, it depends on py-cjson without actually requiring it in the source.
<lfaraone> dfarning: (per jonas's mail) make sense?
<satellit_> good night......1/2 way thru install
<lfaraone> Good lord, the AIML files shipped with speak are rather... inappropreate?
 * lfaraone -> sleep.
<satellit_> sugar-surf-activity_115-1_all.deb seems to work here  installed  from terminal sudo dpkg --install /media/LIVE/sugar-surf-activity_115-1_all.deb  (My mounted 2nd USB) had to log out and log in to see icon on f3 ring
<satellit_> utube google mail google maps ok
<satellit_> plus activities ASLO
<satellit_> it might br nice to have wget link for DL and install.
 * satellit_ used surf-115 to download terminal 31.xo so I could do this. I then erased surf-115.xo from journal. then did dpkg command to install the .deb file
<satellit_> "boot stapping !"
<satellit_> off to bed....nite
<USRUSB-8e86> test
<satellit___> test
<satellit___> test
<satellit_> irc does not send
<dfarning> lucian, I got the following segfault in surf on maverick last night https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/624401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624401 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar-activity crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<dfarning> lucian, is this the know segfault?
<lucian> dfarning: i think so. when did it segfault?
<dfarning> lucian, it ran for about 45 minutes of normal browser usage:)  but segfaulted on closing:(  I don't know if the segfault in closing are related.
<dfarning> s/in/and/
<lucian> dfarning: hmm. when it closes it writes all history to the journal and all that
<lucian> segfaults often happen when messing with the history
<lucian> on all other platforms however, it segfaults as soon as you navigate to a single page
<dfarning> lucian, I used surf as a normal browser for over 45 minutes without problems.... so it is getting close:)
<lucian> dfarning: it's a peculiar anomaly that it doesn't immediately crash on ubuntu
<lucian> memory is still being violated, ubuntu just doesn't seem to care much
<lucian> did you happen to switch to another activity during this time?
<lucian> that should crash it as well
<satellit_> good morning
<dfarning> lucian, let me try
<dfarning> lucian, was swithcing between terminial and surf.... terminal segfaulted.
<dfarning> satellit_, good morning.
<lucian> dfarning: wait, what? terminal?
<satellit_> I have 8 gb USB install of 825 5unning. Installed with update checkbox. Is there anything I should test?
<satellit_> s/running
<satellit_> surf as deb
<dfarning> lucian, I open both the terminal and surf activities inside sugar emulator.  Was running random commands in terminal and browsing my normal sites
<lucian> when switching away from surf, surf should segfault because it's trying to write the history to the journal
<dfarning> lucian, after swithing back and forth a few times apport reported that terminal had died.
<lucian> but terminal segfaulting, that's new
<satellit_> david how did you install terminal in 825?
<dfarning> satellit_, I am using a normal ubuntu maverick install.
<dfarning> satellit_, thus I can install all of the activities via apt-get.
<satellit_> I am using 825 and it has no activities that work
<satellit_> apt does not seem to be installed here
<satellit_> error...it is
<satellit_> I am using terminal-31 .xo
<satellit_> from ASLO  maybe I need to install with terminal....command?
<satellit_> what is the terminal package called in apt-get?
<satellit_> apt-get install sugar* gives a list of a lot of activities.....should I install them?
<dfarning> satellit_, yes try apt-get install sugar*
<satellit_> got list installing sugar-terminal-activity all 28-1
<satellit_> ok doing all
<dfarning> satellit_, can you file a bug in launch pad  against sugar .88 requesting that all packaged activites be install by default on USR.
<satellit_> ok let me test first.....
<satellit_> wordlist,dc_debconf_select does not correspond to any package error
<satellit_> comma after wordlist
<dfarning> satellit_, sorry if that is more work then just letting us know via IRC.... But we are trying to develop proper QA processes. If things work out, neeraj will fix the issue this afternoon and upload it.  Then I will do a new build.
<dfarning> satellit_, how about trying  apt-get install sugar-*-activity
<dfarning> satellit_, I think you are getting sugarplum as part of the wild card.... not sure what it is but I have seen the error before.
<satellit_> same thing occurs in fedora add remove programs
<satellit_> is there an apt-package command like @ in fedora for sugar?
<dfarning> satellit_, speaking of thing to test.  Would you like to test the install process?  We can go over that and I can fix things as you report them:) or we can file bugs for later.
<dfarning> satellit_, I have not seen a @ command related to apt-get
<satellit_> still installing
<satellit_> I have repeated your "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR" on bug anything else I should add?
<satellit_> can you install yum in ubuntu?
<dfarning> satellit_, no yum in the .deb world.  they use apt-get.
<satellit_> is there a sugar group name to request?
<dfarning> satellit_, can you send a link to the bug you just filed?
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/624592
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dfarning> satellit_, thanks it was just taking a while to propagate.
<satellit_> yw installed sugar* rebooting USB
<dfarning> satellit_, ok I updated the status of the bug.
<satellit_> flipsticks 1 log viewer 6 slider puzzle 5 turtle art 31 calculate 30 chat 66 connect 22 memorize 34 jigsaw puzzle 8 poll 26 write 70 pippy 36 physics 5 plus terminal 31 read 86 irc 5 surf 115 (deb?) sugar commander (.xo)
 * satellit_ on my USB now
<satellit___> this is USR 825
<dfarning> satellit_, can you go though the install process and see if there are errors on the various screen? Do the options work? Does running as a live image from a usb stick work?
<satellit___> dfarning: I am on a toshiba 8 GB USB now
<satellit___> installed from 825
<satellit___> need to install to USB so can log out and log in again...have to have user and password (setup for autologin) installed with updates checkbox
<satellit___> works fine. Install take appreciably longer than HD...
<satellit___> with 823 I did mp3 and non free checkbox It seemed to work OK did not try it though
<dfarning> satellit_nice it did not run via usb of a while.  Must have been a kernel bug.
<satellit___> used use whole disk option
<satellit___> why would it not It is a HD to the installer is it not?
<satellit___> Caution....It aggregates all HD in grub so I used a laptop w/ Hd so it would not require USB to boot laptop HD...:(
<satellit___> at least this happened to me in the past with ubuntu install....: (
<satellit___> no HD on this laptop (hp Turion 64 x2)
<satellit___> AMD
<dfarning> satellit_ I am not sure what you mean.
<satellit_> It moved grub to USB then could not boot laptop if USB not installed   nasty
<satellit_> 2 lines in grub HD second line
<satellit_> not sure I want to test here....
<dfarning> satellit_ok, I'll test that.
<satellit_> (reading google news on surf...no problems with IRC running
<satellit_> that occured in 9.10 ubuntu on my dell 520n (main machine)
<satellit_> dfarning: I ran update on Control panel do I want to do it? shows 5 updates   (is it for your repo ?)
<satellit_> Chat works bruno joined
<dfarning> satellit_ no, we want to use 'apt-get update' to update activites.  Can you file a bug?
<satellit_> ok....
<dfarning> satellit_ can you send me a list of the available updates?  we will make new packages for them.
<satellit_> pippy 36>37 calculate 30>32 Turtle Art 31>96 slider puzzle 5>8 flipsticks 1>6
<satellit_> 3.7 MB
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/624612
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624612 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Contol panel:My Settings/Software update should point to USR repository (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dfarning> satellit_ ok forwarded new package list.
<satellit_> sharing surf on f1 neighborhood 2 bookmarks. not sure any one can join!
<dfarning> satellit_ Making a new build to test the install menu.  The menu will be generated dynamicly rather than hard coded.  It will make building updates easier.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> breakfast -afk
<dfarning> manusheel, good morning
<manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<dfarning> manusheel, yesterdays build worked so I am doing some clean up in the build process.
<manusheel> dfarning: Development on scratch project is indeed interesting.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. Yes, the build system worked, which is neat.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes I hope someone picks it up.
<dfarning> what do you have planed for today
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I have a plan for today.
<manusheel> dfarning: Will be helping Anubhav, Jatin and Abhinav to re-implement the uploading of XO files using django.
<manusheel> dfarning: Then, working with Anurag and Ayush on developing patches in bugs.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel> Will be sharing a workflow doc with you.
<manusheel> dfarning: Allocating the marketing team the list of resources they have to go through. Will be discussing with you on it too.
<manusheel> dfarning: We have a USR release coming up. So, will get the packages part done today along with bugs.
<manusheel> dfarning: On API documentation front, Kandarp will be sending the revised patch to sugar-devel mailing list. Completed his activity. Will be uploaded at gitorious.
<manusheel> dfarning: How about you? What are you planning for today?
<manusheel> dfarning: Between, we have listed down all the projects within E-Paath activity. The content development team will be cherry picking the top 10 out of them.
<manusheel> dfarning: In reference to Karma, it has not been working lately. Taking heavy time to load as reported by Sarvagya.
<dfarning> manusheel, this morning I will work on the USR build system, general bug fixing then learn to building dextrose this evening.
<manusheel> dfarning: Can you copy/paste the steps that you'll be following in an e-mail. Will add in a document for deployment team.
<dfarning> manusheel, sounds like a good plan.
<manusheel> dfarning: Will help in knowledge transfer, and competency in this area of focus. I remember what you said about working with build systems. There is no good book for it. You learn as you work on it.
<dfarning> manusheel, I am trying to get the build process down to single command 'sudo time usr-scratch.sh all i386'
<dfarning> manusheel, as I fix stuff I will comment the code.  Everything happens in a single script.
<dfarning> manusheel, do you have time now to go over marketing?
<manusheel> dfarning: That would be wonderful. Will help in understanding things better.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<dfarning> manusheel,  Lets switch to private chat as this will be a non-technical discussion.  Just to clarify that we have a wall between technical and business stuff tech in pubic and business in private.
<satellit_> defarning: USR-i386-20100804.iso having Gnome and sugar was nice also any chance of making an .iso with both (gdm login for sugar or gnome)?
<dfarning> satellit_ it is trivial:) can you file a bug requesting adding gnome to USR? thanks
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/624641
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624641 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Request add Gnome to USR in separate build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dfarning> satellit_ just saw it thanks.
<satellit_> yw   should be separate build?  (more work for you....)
<satellit_> any way to list all sugar activities and dependencies as a name for apt-get?  (avoid unrelated installs)
<satellit_> sugar* brings in others
<dfarning> satellit_ 'apt-get install sugar-*-activity' will get them all
<satellit_> ok good to know. I sent e-mail to you with screen shot of waht got installed with sugar*
<satellit_> s/what
<satellit___> no segfaults here on surf-115 .deb had IRC and surf on google news
<dfarning> satellit_ what happens when you close surf?
<satellit_> It shuts down directly with-out journal naming screen  restarts fine from journal instance....with bookmarks
<satellit_> journal > has screen shot snapshot and title I used on top line
<satellit_> f3 drop down has list of old views could open earlier web page view
<satellit_> afk
<dfarning> satellit_ok thanks can you download and test the latest current?
<dfarning> satellit_do you use zsync? it is pretty hand!
<dfarning> handy!
<satellit_> downloading now
<dfarning> satellit_ the only thing I changed was the install menu.  everything else is the same.
<satellit_> ok will look....I will be off line fri and sat FYI
<dfarning> satellit_ enjoy your weekend and thanks for your help.
<satellit___> : )
<satellit___> still here today though 7:50 am day is young
<satellit___> 3 hrs 54 min for DL...50KB/sec very slow I usually have 10x this speed
<lfaraone> dfarning: would satellit___ 's request for a GDM option be better targeted against USR rather than sugar?
<dfarning> lfaraone, It think it will end up being a setting in usr-settings.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am not sure what it should be files against.
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, it's not a Sugar bug. And I don't think we want ubuntu-sugar-remix (package) to dep on GNOME...
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<satellit_> defarning: I was thinking of a separate gnome-sugar build for USR-Gnome .iso
<satellit_> i guess apt-get install gnome* will work if needed
<lfaraone> satellit_: that is a bad idea.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  satellit_ maybe it can be part of the iso preseed process. Will need to figure that out.
<lfaraone> satellit_: there are 212 packages that would qualify for that regexp.
<satellit_> selection on install screen?
<satellit_> checkbox...
<satellit_> then not on live CD
<dfarning> satellit_ Yes, that is want preseed would buy us.
<satellit_> : )
<satellit_> live user should be ubuntu so can log back in on CD (autologon)
<dfarning> The image would be sugar only.  But the iso could contain a subset of gnome packages in the pool which could install gnome at install time.
<satellit_> +1
<dfarning> that is worth looking into.
<satellit_> then can make install to USB or HD with or without gnome
<dfarning> satellit_ are you ready to figure out how to solve the user log in problem?
<satellit_> how? I suggest change in live user name to ubuntu
<dfarning> satellit_possibly?  need to see about size constrainst.
<satellit_> as you have 7 logged in already
<satellit_> should be autologon if possible
<dfarning> satellit_what do you mean we have 7 logged in already?
<lfaraone> satellit_: It's already called "ubuntu"...
<lfaraone> dfarning: he means that on TTY{1..6} "ubuntu" is logged in to the shell
<satellit_> lfaraone but it is live ...xxx.xxx on autologon in CD
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok.
<lfaraone> satellit_: that's the User "Name", not the username :)
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> if you log off from sugar in USR you cannot log back in.....unless you know it is ubuntu
<satellit_> on live CD
<dfarning> satellit_ do you have gnome installed?
<satellit_> not yet. Will do if you give me better apt-get command than gnome*
<satellit_> USB is running
<satellit___> here
<satellit_> with sugar-emulator?
<dfarning> satellit_ to install gnome you should be able to apt-get install gnome . gnome is a meta package that will pull in the needed parts of gnome.
<satellit_> also be nice to install ubuntu Hardware drivers application for wireless install in USR
<satellit_> installin gnome.gnome now..
<dfarning> satellit_, 'sudo apt- get install gnome'
<dfarning> satellit_, 'sudo apt-get install gnome'
<satellit_> sudo su works here
<dfarning> ok
<satellit_> gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (>= 1:2.28+lubuntu3) but is not going to be installed   Depends: swfdec-mozilla but is not installable E: broken packages
<satellit_> --skip-broken command in apt-get?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think that having a "switch to GNOME" option would be nice to display in s-control-panel. If the user doesn't have GNOME installed, we could say "hi, want to install base-set-of-gnome-packages?", and if they're not an admin ask them to install it.
<dfarning> satellit_,  please try 'vim /etc/apt/sources.list' and post the results.
<satellit_> vim not found
<dfarning> lfaraone, that was my thought also. I think the default olpc release has icons to switch back and forth. we can just add a hook
<satellit_> gedit works
<lfaraone> dfarning: right.
<dfarning> satellit_, ok gedit then
<dfarning> satellit_,  please try 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and post the results.
<lfaraone> dfarning, satellit_, yeah, "gnome" is not installable in Maverick right now.
<dfarning> lfaraone, that is messed up:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: it's a bug, because swfdec-gnome is a virtual package :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so right now I'm not planning on approving any of the pending Sugar packages unless their deps accurately reflect what they use. \
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1.
<satellit_> dfarning: sent e-mail with sources.lst
<satellit_> s/list
<satellit_> had to save as to 2nd USB and then transfer here
<lfaraone> dfarning: as is, do you want me to work on prepping the Firefox wrapper? (since that's the least likely to ha ve bugs, and probably the most straightforward)
<dfarning> satellit_, ok sources.list looks good.  On the build machine I used some local package caching... just wanted to make sure that it did not leak though.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<satellit_> dfarning: gedit open in sudo su # is this a security issue?
<lfaraone> satellit_: I'm not sure what you mean.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay, I'll put surf on hold then until somebody's able to get the crasher problems fixed. (and surf doesn't support cookies, does it?)
<satellit_> I can open control files..... will kids find this out and mess up USR
<lfaraone> satellit_: it's a liveCD, so it'll be wiped on reboot.
<satellit_> ok
<lfaraone> satellit_: and for local installs, you should c onfigure additional users for students
<lfaraone> satellit_: if the first created user *didn't* have sudo, how would you install applications?
<satellit_> what is command from sugar-terminal ? to do so....
<lfaraone> satellit_: sudo adduser USERNAME
<satellit_> useradd is complicated
<lfaraone> satellit_: adduser, not useradd. <_<;
<satellit_> help is dauunting.....
<satellit_> ok will try
<dfarning> satellit_, back to your orginal issue autologin....
<satellit_> yes
 * lfaraone -> lunch.
<dfarning> satellit_, the fix with be determine what gconf setting control autologin and adding that conf setting to usr-setting
<satellit_> soas.ks:
<satellit_> # Set up auto-login for for liveuser
<satellit_> cat >> /etc/gdm/custom.conf << FOE
<satellit_> [daemon]
<satellit_> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<satellit_> AutomaticLogin=liveuser
<satellit_> FOE
<dfarning> satellit_, we need to figure out how to add that to usr.
<dfarning> satellit_, or something like it.
<satellit_> http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/AutoLogin.txt  also
<dfarning> satellit_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin and LiveCDCustomization for hints on how to do by manually setting gconf
<satellit_> gdm schemas
<satellit_> also can edit IRC activity to add ubuntu-sugarteam if you want rather than oplc help and sugar
<satellit_> works fine
<dfarning> satellit_, I am off to lunch yes, please do that.  do you know how to make a patch?
<satellit_> no but I can send altered .py file by e-mail
<satellit_> /home/(user)Activities/IRC.activity/ircactivity.py   you just edit line client.add channel ('#sugar') copy paste new lines and change to ('#ubuntu-sugarteam')  for .xo install  use /usr/share/sugar/activities/... for installed rpm.s
<satellit_> same procedure.
<satellit_> done  easy to do on running system....: )
<satellit_> auto logon fixed....with gedit in sudo su
<satellit_> dfarning: lfaraone: should ship IRC this way when it is in USR install
<dfarning> alsroot,  can you take a minute and explain to satellit_how to make a patch?  He has just made two useful changes that we should apply.
<alsroot> dfarning: sure
<satellit_> alsroot: he is at lunch...wish checkbox in IRC tab for autologon worked
<dfarning> alsroot, I am not sure how or where we should apply them.... but we can leave that for later.
<alsroot> satellit_: did you make changes in git local repo?
<satellit_> alsroot I am novice at git....
 * alsroot reads backlog
<dfarning> aslroot thanks.  These are just minor changes to some conf files.
<satellit_> I have used it only 1 time for modified browse for soas
<satellit_> index.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, morning... manusheel said you are ready to push your activity!
<satellit_> changed for info link at top to soas-v4-mangolassi
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<alsroot> satellit_: do you want send this patch to browse maint or just use it in USR package?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll push it and keep on updating it side by side.
<satellit_> only for USR I would think unless you want a lot of traffic.....: )
<dfarning> kandarpk, see you soon. I am off to lunch.... Manu had a big todo list for me so I had to be working by 5 this morning.
<dfarning> kandarpk, congrats
<kandarpk> dfarning: see you.
<kandarpk> dfarning: and thanks.
<satellit_> alsroot: I just edited out olp-help and substituted #ubuntu-sugarteam on line.....simple
<satellit_> s/oplc-help
<alsroot> satellit_: ok, just be in browse sources directory, and exec `git diff` > "patch-file-name-here"
<satellit_> alsroot: I am very nubie on  git...please take it over if you would  : )
 * satellit_ I am a tester mainly...
<alsroot> satellit_: did you just change index.html just in ~/Activities?
<alsroot> i.e. installed Browse and changed inde.html
<alsroot> satellit_: or if you want just share your file, I will prepare patch
<satellit_> alsroot: I have a feature for v4 soas called modified browse" It has been accepted...git done...looking for link
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Revised_Browse_default-bookmarks.html
<satellit_> I think it is done....what david wanted was a modified ircactivity.py with changed log in to sugar and ubuntu-sugarteam
<satellit_> for USR.
<satellit_> modified browse feature could also be used for USR info link I guess but that is separate item
<satellit_> thanks
<satellit_> git for soas-v4 http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/browse/repos/satellits_clone_browse_homepage/commits/6ef532f13cfad5fdf82811764168d5d8c98a8178
<alsroot> satellit_: if you need to do the same for USR, you need clone repo (I guess you need trunk, since your soas commit won't be visible for usr people), i.e. `git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/browse/mainline.git browse-for-usr`
<satellit_> alsroot: I will leave that to david to do if he wants it for USR
<alsroot> satellit_: ok, so you need to patch irc only?
<satellit_> yes for now.... thanks  (for USR)
<alsroot> satellit_: did you your changes already in irc?
<satellit_> but IRC is not packaged yet for ubuntu....
<satellit_> yes changed on my USB here.
<alsroot> satellit_: so you need only prepare irc patch to send it to usr people?
<satellit_> yes
<alsroot> satellit_: on your usb, is it just activity in ~/Activities directory or it is git clone?
<satellit_> /home/(user)/Activities/IRC.activity/ircactivity.py   " client.add_channel ('#ubuntu-sugarteam')  add this line
<satellit_> will be in /usr/share/sugar/Activities if an rpm installed with USR
<alsroot> satellit_: do you have original file?
<satellit_> I can copy and sent it to you or list.
<alsroot> satellit_: well, better to send a patch,..
<alsroot> satellit_: ok, being in IRC.activity dir, exec
<alsroot> diff -Naur <origin-file> <new-file> > <patch-file>
<satellit_> alsroot sending file to list
<satellit_> modified to work
<satellit_> sent to lists and to david and you by e-mail
<alsroot> ok
<satellit_> alsroot: thanks for all of your help.....
 * alsroot did nothing :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: activity.py uses 'from modules import *'
<kandarpk> and has class DevTutorActivity
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I access methods under DevTutorActivity from modules ?
<kandarpk> I am not able to import DevToturActivity in modules file
<alsroot> kandarpk: "import *" is not good practice (in general), better to list all imported names
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw do you mean that there is circular deps between modules.* and DevTutorActivity?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, thats only not so good thing :)
<alsroot> s/only/also/
<alsroot> kandarpk: better to avoid circular deps between modules by design
<kandarpk> alsroot: actually modules displays list of modules, and I want to add a back button to get back to main options
<alsroot> kandarpk: in that case, would be useful to have a signal on widgets in modules, main class will connect to it
<alsroot> ..and after receiving a singnal will close/or-so current modules
<kandarpk> alsroot: I didn't completely understand the widgets part
<alsroot> kandarpk: the idea is simple, instead of calling a method from parent widget, child widget create a signal and emit it, parent widget will know about action by receiving this signal
<alsroot> s/instead of calling a method from parent widget/instead of calling parent method from child widget/
<dfarning> satellit_, I got your modified file.  I was hoping you would make a quick patch.... both to learn how and because it is a great way to communication with developers.
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK, I remember seeing the emit call in some modules.
<alsroot> kandarpk: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/gtk-Signals.html
<dfarning> hey ankur, what do you have going on today?
<ankur> dfarning,  hi . I was studying the code for control panel as of now
<ankur> creating documentation for same
<dfarning> nice
<dfarning> ankur, is this for a bug?
<satellit_> dfarning: git scares me....mchua hand led me thru one patch I did....: (
<dfarning> satellit_,  no need to use git just the original file and the modified file in the same dir.
<satellit_> ? do not understand what directory...
<dfarning> satellit_, go to the dir that contains ircactivity.irc
<ankur> dfarning,  well , yes and no. i was studying control panel for that restart bug that was assigned to me and better understanding as well.In case we have some control panel related bugs
<dfarning> ankur, there allready are two
<ankur> dfarning,  what?
<ankur> dfarning,  oh what i meant was more bugs :)
<dfarning> ankur, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617582
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617582 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "When opening the control panel some icons are cut off . (affects: 2) (heat: 338)" [High,In progress]
<dfarning> ankur, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617580
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617580 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "modem configuration should not be visible if no modem is present (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed]
<dfarning> satellit_, oop ircactivity.py  the file you changed.
<ankur> dfarning,  the first one 617582 was worked upon by neeraj , if  i remember
<dfarning> ankur, yep you can work together since you are the control panel guy
<satellit_> dfarning: I am not up on USB at the moment need a few minutes to finish test I am doing on CD of soas spin
<dfarning> satellit_, sure
<ankur> dfarning,  that sounds more feasible , i will get in contact with him sa soon as he comes online
<ankur> dfarning,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/615080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615080 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Sugar emulator requires restart even when small changes are made in Control Panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress]
<dfarning> ankur, ahh yes that one
<ankur> currently i was studying how feasible is that :)
<ankur> or how it can be done
<ankur> dfarning,  one more thing , are we still going to implement debugging if apport is on?
<ankur> i mean , some days back , on mailing list , it was told that it was not a good idea to enable debugging
<dfarning> ankur, yes but we will look at how much information with we share by default.
<ankur> dfarning,  well how will we go for it.Shall i post on mailing list as that bug too was assigned to me.
<dfarning> ankur, what was the bug number
<ankur> dfarning, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617818
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617818 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "Logging should be turned on in Sugar if Apport is enabled (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Medium,In progress]
<dfarning> ankur, the patch looks good can you ask luke to push it in to ubuntu.  we can worry about upstream later.
<ankur> dfarning,  well nobody reviewed it as of now
<ankur> :(
<ankur> oops
<ankur> you did now
<dfarning> ankur, then ask for a review on sugarteam
<ankur> dfarning,  doing that
<dfarning> dfarning, I am not a good enough developer to review patches.... but alsroot is.
 * alsroot looks into the ticket
<ankur> alsroot,  thanks :)
<ankur> dfarning,  do i still need to post it on the mailing list?
<dfarning> ankur, please do.  The number one way of reducing the errors in code is peer review before commiting.
<dfarning> ankur, we need to get in the habit of doing this right.
<ankur> dfarning,  i haven't requested review before and this was my first patch  , what things do i need to keep in mind?
<dfarning> ankur, send a message with subject [patch] and the name of the patch.
<kandarpk> alsroot: gobject.signal_new("signal", ShowModules,
<kandarpk>                        gobject.SIGNAL_RUN_LAST,
<kandarpk>                        gobject.TYPE_NONE,
<kandarpk>                        (gobject.TYPE_PYOBJECT))
<kandarpk> alsroot: is this ok ?
<dfarning> ankur, then include the patch as an inline attachment with a brief explanation of what problem the patch is supposed to solve.
<ankur> dfarning,  okay , doing that :)
<alsroot> ankur: the problem w/ patch is that it enables debug only if ~/.sugar/debug file is absent, in my mind, better to add check to sugar-base/src/sugar/logger.py
<alsroot> kandarpk: better to follow sugar practice and use __gsignals__ notation, see e.g. sugar/src/jarabe/frame/clipboard.py
<ankur> alsroot,  yes , shall i add a shell script to delete the debug file when it launches and palce it there again when running sugar.looking into logger.py
<ankur> also
<alsroot> ankur: heh, it could be even simpler, export SUGAR_LOGGER_LEVEL in sugar/bin/sugar.in
<ankur> alsroot,  i would need to look for it but what will SUGAR_LOGGER_LEVEL do ?
<ankur> if you dont mind :)
<alsroot> ankur: it is logging level for sugar, so export it to SUGAR_LOGGER_LEVEL=debug
<alsroot> ankur: as well as other useful envars from debug file
<ankur> alsroot,  just that or it along with my previous patch.
<ankur> i mean i would still need to check if apport is running or not
<alsroot> ankur: yup, btw what "status" command is in "if status apport | grep -q start/running", cant find it in my system
<ankur> Requests the status an instance of the named JOB, outputting  to    standard output.
<ankur> well it does not run on your system?
<alsroot> ankur: what package contain this command?
<ankur> initctl may be......
<ankur> need to confirm
<alsroot> ankur: in anycase since this patch is ubuntu specific and status is installed out of the box, it is fine, I guess, to have it
<ankur> alsroot,  looking in for making pacth to work.get back to you
<ankur> alsroot,  i guess i will need to export all variables to sugar.in
<ankur> that were present in .sugar/debug file along with the checking statement for apport status
<ankur> alsroot,  also if we do that , the debug file will be redundant , shall we delete that as well?
<alsroot> ankur: not sure if it is a good idea, debug file is a part of sugar infrastructure
<alsroot> and users might want to explicitly disable logs
<ankur> then if they want to disable logs, then we are enabling it by default ..
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/484095/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/484094/
<kandarpk> alsroot: I am getting 'TypeError: object at 0xa7b2054 of type ShowModules is not initialized'
<ankur> how will they do that
<kandarpk> on clicking back button
<ankur> we wont delete debug file but does remain redundant
<ankur> *it does
<ankur> alsroot, ^^
<alsroot> ankur: users can set e.g. SUGAR_LOGGER_LEVEL=warning to not see debug messages
<alsroot> kandarpk: is DevTutorActivity main/parent class?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes
<alsroot> kandarpk: then you need to register back signal in ShowModules class, ShowModules object will emit it and DevTutorActivity will connect
<ankur> i think i got you wrong .What we were supposed to do is that i will export the variables present in debug file in sugar.in if apport was enabled. Am i wrong or i got you right?
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<alsroot> ankur: right, but users might want to not see debug files
<alsroot> ankur: i.e. debug will be enabled just by default
<alsroot> s/debug files/debug messages/
<ankur> alsroot,  okay and what would you suggest for that.It was just a temporary phase untill maverick was released AFAIK
<ankur> i mean enabling debugging by default
<alsroot> ankur: just export these envars in sugar.in (and do not tough debug file)
<alsroot> *touch
<ankur> alsroot,  okay :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: how do I register it ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw, your "ShowModules is not initialized" error means that you didn't call gobject.GObject.__init__ in ShowModules.__init__
<kandarpk> just like I did in main ?
<kandarpk> OK.
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<ishan> ankur, hi sir
<ankur> ishan,  hi
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<kandarpk> alsroot: on clicking the back button nothing happens
<alsroot> kandarpk: what are your new files
<satellit_> dfarning get table in box on frstboot screen of 826 data and prog captions w/ numbers and letters below.....; ( looks like error codes
<kandarpk> alsroot: main is same as before
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484095/
<kandarpk> alsroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484103/
<satellit_> get installer boot menu ? with esc
<alsroot> kandarpk: but in main, you are connecting to its own signal(which is useless in this scenario), not to child
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK.
<satellit_> have to leave....good luck
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont even need to define gsignals in main then ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: how do I specify the child signal in 'self.connect("back", self.show_options)' ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: by "self.connect" you are connecting to "self", thus by "self.mod.connect" you are connecting to self.mod
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks, its working :)
<alsroot> yw
<kandarpk> dfarning: around ?
<kandarpk> bernie: around ?
<kandarpk> $ git push  --all git://git.sugarlabs.org/devtutor/mainline.git
<kandarpk> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<bernie> kandarpk: sorry, I'm in airport
<bernie> kandarpk: I'll be available tomorrow
<kandarpk> bernie: np. :)
<neeraj> dfarning, hi,
<neeraj> log-0.86, irc, record, poll are working fine in Maverick. I have just finished them testing.
<neeraj> But etoys has some dependency issue.
<neeraj> s-etoys-a depends on 'etoys' which depends on 'squeak-vm'.
<neeraj> When I tried to install squeak vm, then it again gave unmet dependency error. The same as in s-etoys-a.
<dfarning> neeraj, sorry I have to leave for a family dinner:( will talk to you soon.
<neeraj> dfarning, np
<neeraj> sending email :)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-27
<lfaraone> neeraj: did you apt-get update already? It's in multiverse I think, so make sure you have that enabled.
<neeraj> *checking
<neeraj> lfaraone, all sources are selected.
<lfaraone> neeraj: what dep is unmet on squeak-vm?
<neeraj> lfaraone, sugar-etoys-activity : Depends: etoys but it is not going to be installed
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484233/
<lfaraone> neeraj: just run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<neeraj> lfaraone, Ok. downloading some packages now..
<neeraj> lfaraone, what was the issue? I mean I was only trying to install those packages as reported by apt-get
<lfaraone> neeraj: apt-get didn't tell you to do "apt-get install -f squeak-vm", it said "apt-get -f install".
<neeraj> lfaraone, ohh.. my bad.. :(
<neeraj> lfaraone, also, dfarning asked to add various activities as a dependency in usr-meta package, so that they can get installed along with usr. Now I am little confused here.
<neeraj> In my opinion adding s-*-a as Recommends make more sense..
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. why's that?
<neeraj> Hmm.. I was actually thinking that if due to some reason, if any activity is failing to due to some dependency, then the usr-meta package will fail.. but..
<neeraj> now I think for what we are for :P.. I mean we will keep adding patches acco. to bug/problems as they come..
<lfaraone> neeraj: well, our goal is that all activities we are shipping in USR are good activites we think showcase what Sugar has to offer.,
<neeraj> lfaraone, Ok.
<neeraj> Etoys working fine. I had requested sync for s-irc-a.
<neeraj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/625001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625001 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync sugar-irc-activity 6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<satellitUSR-59ed> 2nd user on USB now have 2 users with useradd command....
<satellitUSR-59ed> log out lets me switch to either one with their own password. Had to download IRC.xo from ASLO but surf-115.deb was on 2nd users f3 ring....
<lfaraone> neeraj: acked.
<neeraj> lfaraone, :) thanks. Filing ffe request for poll,etoys and record
<lfaraone> neeraj: hold a sec.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok
<lfaraone> neeraj: don't file a FFe for poll, it's already in Ubuntu as "sugar-pollbuilder-activity", and it's up-to-date in Ubuntu under that name.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok. and for logviewer|| log ?
<dfarning> neeraj, got it figured out?
<neeraj> dfarning, yes. Stupid me. lfaraone helped in that issue. :)
<satellit_afk> sent surf -115 .deb errors from USB log application via e-mail to list
<lfaraone> neeraj: log, I'm not sure about.
<lfaraone> neeraj: the issue is with a rename is we have to preserve a transition path for users, which means that we need to deviate from debian in adding a transitional package which we then need to maintain until the next LTS (12.04)
<neeraj> lfaraone, yeah. Now me too.. so the conversation at motu
<lfaraone> neeraj: ah, you saw that :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: I think that unless sugar-logviewer-activity (v6) is badly broken, we can leave it in as-is for this release.
<neeraj> lfaraone, +1.
<neeraj> lfaraone, testing the package. Also will se *log* change log if there is ny major change.
<satellit_afk> log-6 works  (sugar-logviewer-activity) installed in sugar from Ubuntu /usr/share/sugar.Activities
<satellit_afk>  s/" sugar/Activities"
<neeraj> satellit_afk, thanks.
<satellit_afk> yw
<satellit_afk> both users got it on f3 ring (useradd)
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes. its working fine. While initially packaging *log* for debian, we used logviewer as a name.
<lfaraone> neeraj: right, it's not your fault. "log" is just a more apt name :)
<neeraj> I installed s-logviewer-a-0.86. its working absolutely fine. butt I have one more doubt now.
<neeraj> read-0.86 was working in maverick.. right?
<neeraj> * filing ffe for etoys and irc
<lfaraone> neeraj: no, it is not working in Maverick.
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> manusheel: do you know if Neeraj will be back before 0h? (EST)
<ankur> alsroot,  around?
<ankur> how does sugar calculate zoom level or scaling factor , any quick response?
<ankur> i mean , just a  hint or so
<lfaraone>  /j #ubuntu-mozillateam
 * dipankar says hello to all
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning, hi
<dipankar> lfaraone, hellos :P
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, had a chat with manusheel just right now
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks for the pointers on registration bug
<dipankar> dfarning, I wanted to share something about the bug too.
<dfarning> dipankar, sure
<dipankar> dfarning, Sometimes (rather rarely), the "registration failed" showed up while trying to register.
<lfaraone> hi dipankar
<dfarning> dipankar, I guess displying a failure notice is the right action.
<lfaraone> dfarning: Firefox.activity has *zero* Sugar intergretion. I tried it out, and if the app worked in the past with the journal, it doesn't now :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone, dfarning : I am getting 'fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly'
<kandarpk> on $ git push git://git.sugarlabs.org/devtutor/mainline.git
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. so what you suggested is calculate a lag, after which I should consider that the site is down and registration can't be completed
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. did you get anything before that?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: No.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I don't think that's the push URL that you're supposed to sue. What did gitorious tell you to push to?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will upload the patch for gsm bug on sl.o soon
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, and check the code so that something a little more helpful than a big grey rectangle is display while the user waits.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: this is git repo. I created
<kandarpk> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/devtutor/repos/mainline
<dipankar> dfarning, so we want that, no rectangle should appear while waiting. make sense
<lfaraone> kandarpk: there should be a "push URL" listed.
<dipankar> s/make/makes
<dfarning> kandarpk, see http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/devtutor/repos/mainline
<lfaraone> dfarning: so I'd recommend against Firefox.activity unless we're forced to. Plus, we'd need Trademark approval from Mozilla / Canonical prolly.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the push url is git push gitorious@git.sugarlabs.org:devtutor/mainline.git
<kandarpk> dfarning: OK.
<dfarning> lfaraone, the trademark issue has been resolved. So that will not be a problem. but the journal thing is bigger.
<dfarning> lfaraone, so we focus on surf.
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone: thanks.
<dfarning> kandarpk, YW
<lfaraone> dfarning: re trademark, the Mozilla trademark policy says "if you didn't talk with us, and you modify Firefox (by say, adding themes or extensions) then you're not in compliance"
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've uploaded the activity
<lfaraone> dfarning: the logo is free, but the trademark is not freely vended.
<dfarning> lfaraone, that policy has been updated.  -- but it has not been communicated clearly everywhere.  Technically Debian can now ship firefox as freesoftware.....  It is just going to take awhile to flow downstream.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure, as free software, since everything in it *including the marks* are under a liberal copyright license. In terms of *trademark*, that does not seem to be the case per http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html , which I'd hope would be up to date. :)
<lfaraone> if you've read otherwise I'd bow to that , of course.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it is not up to date:(
<lfaraone> dfarning: ah, thsy'd just confusing <_<;
<dfarning> lfaraone, but let's lets avoid that tar pit if we can.....
<ishan> lfaraone, hi
<ishan> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> ishan, good morning
<ishan> dfarning, good morning
<ishan> dfarning, i have been assigned to package squeak activity but i am not able to find the source ball for it
<ishan> could you suggest me where can i find the source ball for the squeak activity
<ishan_> dipankar, hi
<dipankar> ishan, hey
<dfarning> ishan, ok squeak is a bit odd in that it is not a sugar labs project.  it has a seperate upstream.
<ishan> dfarning, okay
<dfarning> ishan, upstream is at http://www.squeakland.org/
<ishan> dfarning, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: is there a separate squeak activity?
<dfarning> ishan, can you work with lfaraone on figureing this out.  The whole squeak-vm, squeak, etoy relationship will need to be determined.
<ishan_> dfarning, sure
<ishan_> dfarning, It seems that etoys is based on squeak
<dfarning> ishan_, yes it is.  how do the pieces fit together? and what do the diffent pieces do?
<ishan_> dfarning, need to search more to understand it completely
 * ishan_ is away
 * lfaraone -> lunch.
<ankur> alsroot,  what does toolbar actuyally refer to in control panel?
<ankur> *actually
<alsroot> ankur: could you elaborate?
<ankur> well , in gui.py i was confused regarding the code when they refer to setting up of toolbar .
<ankur> i mean set_toolbar
<ankur> functions sets or remove toolbar. but what are we referring to when toolbar is being set or removed.
<alsroot> ankur: not sure..
<ankur> alsroot,  np :)
<alsroot> ankur: got it, well, it's just name clash, CP aslo uses toolbars :)
<ankur> well , in CP case , that is ?
<kandarpk> I'll be back in 25-30 min.
<alsroot> ankur: yup
<dipankar> alsroot, hi good morning
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> alsroot, I am looking for the code for 'register' in Sugar
<dipankar> alsroot, I am working for the registration bug
<alsroot> dipankar: what bug url?
<dipankar> alsroot, just a sec
<dipankar> alsroot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<alsroot> dipankar: heh, it should be something schoolserver related, didn't look at this place at all. You can grab some info about schoolserver on wiki.laptop.org by seraching for string schoolserver
<dipankar> alsroot, actually dfarning had come up with some other opinions
<dipankar> alsroot, Initially we all thought that it is school server related issue
<dipankar> but it is now taken as inability of Sugar to handle an unavailable website/server
<dipankar> alsroot, what dfarning suggested was to set a lag head so that it can check automatically that server is down or inaccessible
<alsroot> dipankar: well, the thing is that sugar doesn't interact w/ external resources directly(except schoolserver), not sure if schoolserver is useful in ubunut case at all, if not, you can just hide this button at all
<dipankar> alsroot, +1, I came across this request just now.
<dipankar> alsroot, btw what exactly is the purpose of the registration at schoolserver? Is it something related to XO only feature?
<dipankar> so that tech support can be made available easily
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, it is XO/OLPC related, /me knows nothing about it
<dipankar> alsroot, so in your opinion the button should be made invisible?
<dipankar> *button -> register option
<alsroot> dipankar: not sure, you can recheck(on wiki.laptop.org) how schoolserver can be useful in ubuntucase
 * dipankar looking at wiki.laptop.org
<mukul> hi kandarpk , dipankar sir
<dipankar> mukul, hey :)
<mukul> dipankar sir: I was packaging the sugar-calculate-activity.Its previous version was upload by Jonas.Now there was an update.I have to package with the update. Can you verify the steps followed by me. I'll mail you what all I followed. I am able to build the package but am not able to resolve some warnings.
<dipankar> mukul, paste the warnings, I will try my best to help you out
<mukul> dipankar, kandarpk sir: I have earlier resolved the first three warnings previously  and I know how to but it doesn't seem to work here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/484587/
<mukul> manusheel sir: The surf activity was packaged 2 weeks ago by Luke
<mukul> manusheel sir: Am I required to package that again?
<mukul> dipankar sir: I have earlier resolved the first three warnings and I know how to but it doesn't seem to work here. dipankar, kandarpk sir: I have earlier resolved the first three warnings previously  and I know how to but it doesn't seem to work here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/484587/
<mukul> dipankar, kandarpk sir: I have earlier resolved the first three warnings previously  and I know how to but it doesn't seem to work here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/484587/
<dipankar> mukul, I as far as i remember: line 5 was discussed sometime back
<dipankar> mukul, ohk. this is strange. they all should work
<manusheel> mukul: Not required then.
<manusheel> mukul: You can work on the bug assigned to you soon.
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, then what shall I collect from alsroot's suggestion?
<mukul> dipankar sir: when i do dch -i,it shows me the version 30 only while I'm actually updating it to 32. So I change it. Thus the error
<dipankar> mukul, dch -i will increase the revision no. , it will shift you from 30-ubuntu0 to 30-ubuntu1
<manusheel> dipankar: I think you should re-phrase the use-case correctly.
<dipankar> mukul, as far as I remember, you have to manually change the version number, to 32-1
<manusheel> dipankar: It is not school server. It is jabber server.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, I wasn't successful in finding the code for registering
<dipankar> s/registering/registration
<dipankar> manusheel, any pointer? I followed the amateur's method
<manusheel> dipankar: Let me check.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, I found something regarding register() - sugar/src/jarabe/view/launcher.py
<dipankar> line 175
<dipankar> manusheel, It is a launcher actually
<ishan> mukul, dipankar: check http://pastebin.com/aW4gkZ8g
<ishan> when i commit and make package for the first time and then run DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean and the git status then the .py file also gets modified
<ishan> cant figure out how?
<mukul> pastebin your rules file then
<dipankar> manusheel, *ping*
<ishan> mukul, http://pastebin.com/sSDhiVq1
<dipankar> ishan, run ' fakeroot ... clean'
<dipankar> then check the git status
<ishan> just run fakeroot debian/rules clean
<ishan> okay
<ishan> dipankar, still the same
<ishan> sir i dont understand how the .py file is being modified
<ishan> also why are the unwanted files also being deleted by fakeroot ...........
<ishan> *not being
<dipankar> ishan, this is really confusing
<ishan> dipankar, it works only if we make all changes at first and build package and push it
<manusheel> dipankar: Back. Sorry, got a call.
<ishan> once the fakeroot command is run it starts showing the above git status
<mukul> ishan, I think we need to check cdbs/1/rules/buildinfo.mk which contains the rules file if in case the clean function is not properly defined
<dipankar> ishan, strange indeed
<ishan> mukul, thats fine but what about the .py file
<dipankar> manusheel, no problem sir. just that i will be leaving in 10 minutes
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<mukul> ishan, I mean it contains the 'clean' function. If that is creating the .py file it must be present by somewhere
<ishan> mukul, the .py file is already present
<manusheel> dipankar: I think we need to drop in an e-mail asking on the source code for the same.
<manusheel> dipankar: Not very trivial.
<ishan> mukul, a new file is not being created
<dipankar> manusheel, if we can only track model.register_launcher()
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, that would help. But, how about the time lag?
<mukul> manusheel sir: I am able to build the calculate activity but am getting some lintian errors. I had earlier resolved some of them but this time something strange is taking place.
<manusheel> mukul: Ok. Can you elaborate?
<mukul> manusheel sir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/484587/
<ishan> dipankar, manusheel: is it possible to build a new browse package
<dipankar> ishan, why would you want to do that?
<dipankar> ishan, something wrong with the existing repo?
<ishan> dipankar, this is what i think
<ishan> but since Jonas is maintaining it I dont think there should be any
<dipankar> manusheel, about the time lag. I wanted to track the series of functions called, before reaching to the network part
<manusheel> mukul: It looks like some dependency issues. Kandarpk, can you help in resolving it? I think you encountered similar issues.
<manusheel> dipankar: +1
<manusheel> dipankar: Right. That is what is required.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: let me see if I can help.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<mukul> manusheel sir: The first 3 warnings I had resolved earlier. I am making the same changes here this time too. According me to the problem maybe because the rules file was different than what we used to use uptil now.The activity was previously done by Jonas.The changes that I am making to the rules file do not seem to be reflected once I have build the package.
<manusheel> dipankar: Did we get hold of register functions?
<ishan> mukul, for the first W add the python-dev suppress line
<manusheel> mukul: Ok.
<ishan> sorry no add the dependency python-dev
<ankur> mukul : update standards to 3.9.1
<ankur> mukul : is your package on git?
<mukul> ankur: yes
<ishan> dipankar, sir what should i do with browse
<ankur> and was that up to date?
<ankur> mukul,  can you give me the link
<kandarpk> mukul: I think you need to add rule to drop override on python dev to resolve first warning.
<dipankar> ankur, could you help ishan too. I am in the middle of some search
<mukul> ishan, kandarpk sir: I had done that. As mentioned I hv removed the first 3 warnings before but
<ankur> dipankar,  np
<ishan> ankur, sir check http://pastebin.com/aW4gkZ8g
<dipankar> ankur, I think ishan is upadting the package
<ishan> dipankar, +1
<mukul> kandarpk sir, ishan , ankur :The problem is that any changes made to the rules file don't seem to be reflected once I build the package.
<ankur> well what changes?
<mukul> dipankar sir: yes he is. and so am I?
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, as of now I could track only the launcher of register
<ankur> ishan,  what's the problem?
<dipankar> mukul, ishan: can you explain the steps that you have followed to update, that may help a bit
<ishan> ankur, kandarpk: when i build package for the first time and run fakeroot.................. and then check git status i get http://pastebin.com/aW4gkZ8g status.
<kandarpk> mukul: not sure what you mean by changes not being reflected
<ankur> you run fakeroot and ..... ?
<ishan> ankur, kandarpk:i am not able to figure out why .py file is being changed and also even after running fakeroot........... the unwanted files havent been removed.
<ishan> i ran fakeroot debian/rules clean
<ankur> have you used DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 as well
<ankur> ?
<mukul> kandarpk sir: I added the line to suppress the dependency of python-dev to the rules file. Even then I am getting the same error
<ishan> ankur, sir i have tried with both but the result is same
<kandarpk> mukul: you said you resolved the first 3 ??
<ankur> what changed does it show in webactivity?
<ankur> can you paste your  rules file?
<ishan> ankur, http://pastebin.com/sSDhiVq1
<mukul> kandarpk; Ok, I meant I had resolved the first three with my previous packages and was applying the same procedure to this too but this time the warnings was not resolved
<kandarpk> mukul: OK.
<kandarpk> mukul: can you paste your rules file ?
<ishan> ankur, my changelog filr sir http://pastebin.com/hQm4mF8B
<ishan> if this could help
 * ankur is looking into it
<mukul> kandarpk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/484609/
<ankur> ishan,  it was python dev it was sugar_python
<ankur> AFAIR
<ishan> ankur, sir the status was coming even without adding the dependecy part
<ankur> ask luke to confirm as in jonas later mails he told that
<ankur> i was just teling you about change log
<mukul> ankur sir: if you are looking for the clean command in the rules file it is present at cdbs/1/rules/buildinfo.mk
<ishan> ankur: didnt get your point
<ankur> ishan,  i was just telling that the the point you mentioned in changelog might be wwong
<ankur> *wrong
<mukul> manusheel sir: regarding the bug. The source packages for this bug are very old 0.73. Do I make the changes in that?
<ankur> paste ls locale/
<ishan> ankur, i corrected the first warning that mukul is getting
<ankur> ishan, ^^
<kandarpk> mukul: you should ask Luke. I dont have much idea.
<manusheel> mukul: Yes, absolutely.
<manusheel> They are indeed very old.
<manusheel> mukul: Can you send us the link?
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<ankur> manusheel,  sir why are we packaging browse?
<ishan> ankur, ran ls locale/
<ankur> output?
<mukul> manusheel sir: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar
<ishan> ankur, http://pastebin.com/4JsHVSUs
<ankur> ishan,  leave untracked files as they are
<ishan> sir what about .py file
<ankur> add webactivity.py if there are no major changes
<ankur> i dont know the changes it or wat made in it
<ankur> try build
 * ishan i am still not able to understand the changelog part
<ankur> ishan : we have not suppressed the pyton-dev
<ankur> *python
<ishan> ankur, okay
<ankur> ishan,  need to cross check it
<ankur> because as far as i remember
<ankur> i can at
<ankur> *say only that
<ankur> need to ask luke that as well
 * ankur is going to sleep . Good night.
<ishan> ankur, please do sir because we r suppressing the dependency for python-dev as displayed in the warning
<ankur> ishan,  or may be mail luke about it. or i will drop one on your behalf
<ankur> what do you prefer/
<ankur> ?
<ishan> ankur, later one would be better
<ankur> if you mail your problems
<ankur> that is much better IMHO
<ishan> ankur, okay
<ishan> i will do that
<ankur> copy manu sir on that :)
<ankur> bye
<ishan> ankur, sure
<manusheel> ishan: You are referring to python-dev
<manusheel> issue.
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<ishan> just need to crosscheck what has to be written in changelog
<manusheel> ishan: Let me check. I think we had an e-mail on it.
<ishan> manusheel, okay
<manusheel> ishan: Got hold of the e-mail. Forwarding it to you. Luke, very well mentioned about that in the e-mail.
<ishan> manusheel, sure sir
<mukul> manusheel sir: please forward the mail to me too.
<manusheel> mukul: I did that.
<mukul> manusheel sir: I am not able to understand what exactly I am required to do in this feature request- Sugar Suite needs man pages. Are the man pages available somewhere or if they are to be created? Can you help me understand exactly what the feature request exactly is?
<manusheel> mukul: Sure. Can you send me the link to the bug?
<manusheel> I'll give you a call.
<mukul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/292700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 292700 in sugar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sugar suite needs manpages (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ishan> manusheel, i just checked the mail but there is no mention on what to be written in chnagelog file
<manusheel> ishan: Ok. In that case, I think we can send the activity for review.
<manusheel> Perhaps, it was for non-Sugar packages.
<ishan> manusheel, browse isnt complete sir
<ishan> changelog part was not a problem its just a correction
<mukul> manusheel sir: sure
<manusheel> mukul: Calling you in 2 minutes. Did you look at http://dev.laptop.org/ticket/8923
<manusheel> ?
<manusheel> ishan: What is not complete in browse, Ishan?
<manusheel> Can you elaborate?
<manusheel> Will be back in 5 mins.
<ishan> manusheel, sir first there are some files automatically generated which i am able to remove
<mukul> manusheel sir: I will do it now
<ishan> manusheel, second webactivity.py file is being changed -dont know how
<ishan> third sir i havent been able to update the package yet due to these problems only the warning has been removed which was coming in the earlier version
<manusheel> ishan: These are not very trivial problems.
<manusheel> ishan: Can you report about them at debian olpc mailing list?
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir but these problems shoudnt come up
<manusheel> ishan: Yes, absolutely.
<manusheel> There must be some package issue.
<ishan> manusheel, i am trying for the last time
<manusheel> ishan: One strategy.
<ishan> manusheel, yes sir
<manusheel> ishan: Try creating a temporary package separately to see if these issues persist in that.
<manusheel> If not, we can report this part.
<manusheel> That for a new package, we don't face such issues.
<ishan> manusheel, when mukul and I created a new package it worked fine
<manusheel> ishan: Great.
<manusheel> We should report this too.
<ishan> manusheel, sir i am also receive a error while building package after upgrade
<ishan> sir there is a error in a patch as well
<ishan> maybe thats what creating all the problem
<ishan> but for sure the package has some problems
<ishan> http://pastebin.com/D7Dmagkw
<manusheel> ishan: Sure, Ishan.
<mukul> <mukul> alsroot: hi
<mukul> <mukul> manusheel sir: I have a doubt
<mukul> <mukul> manusheel sir: The bug points to the 0.83 package. How am I to test the changes when I have 0.88?
<alsroot> mukul: whats the name of that package?
<mukul> alsroot, actually I have been assigned the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/292700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 292700 in sugar (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sugar suite needs manpages (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mukul> alsroot, Could you help me know whether man pages is installed in sugar and if yes where it is
<alsroot> mukul: I never created man pages, but you can just ask google :)
<alsroot> mukul: e.g. http://www.fnal.gov/docs/products/ups/ReferenceManual/html/manpages.html
<mukul> alsroot, http://dev.laptop.org/ticket/8923
<mukul> alsroot, it is mentioned that it is blocked by individual binaries
<alsroot> mukul: not sure what ticket author meant
<alsroot> maybe just that at that time he waited for sugar packages release to create man pages
<mukul> alsroot, ok
<alsroot> mukul: btw, about searching for particular HOWTO, you can all time start w/ http://tldp.org
<alsroot> mukul: e.g. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Man-Page/
<mukul> alsroot, ok
<mukul> alsroot, I think I am not required to create manpages but am required to enable them for viewing
<alsroot> mukul: but before viewing you need to create them :)
<mukul> alsroot, manpages must be created by respective authors of different packages. Isn't it?
<alsroot> mukul: yup, but authors didn't create them
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks a lot for the pointers.
<manusheel> Should be good for solving the issues.
<alsroot> yw
<lfaraone> alsroot: they aren't created, but we can cheat a little and use help2man. I wrote a detailed page on the Debian wiki about it. Really, there's no excuse not to do so :)
<alsroot> lfaraone: help2man's output could be a good start for creating regular man pages ;)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-28
<lfaraone> alsroot: agreed.
<ishan> lfaraone, hi
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, goodmorning
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> alsroot, I am working on the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/617813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617813 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "sugar freezes when register widget is clicked (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dipankar> alsroot, the one on which I was working on yesterday too
<dipankar> alsroot, I am unable to track down the code for register button and the actions related to it
<dipankar> alsroot, could you guide me find the exact file
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: just find for substring "'Register'", it is favoritesview.py in sugar
<alsroot> dipankar: its handle emit 'register-activate', so find for "connet.*register-activate" to find who process this signal
<alsroot> *connect
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks a lot
<ishan> lfaraone, hi
<dipankar> alsroot, what I want to do is, remove that grey rectangle appearing there,
<alsroot> dipankar: grey rectangle?
<dipankar> alsroot, yeah, when I try to register, sugar freezes completely and a *gray rectangle is there in place of the right click menu
<alsroot> dipankar: ah got it
<alsroot> dipankar: the only way I see here is make process async
<dipankar> alsroot, I was thinking of the same, this again leads to the gtk cycles, gio and all those components
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> alsroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485013/ -- if I need to make it async, where do I need to change the code then?
<dipankar> manusheel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/485013/ -- I think the change for RegisterError here is required
<dipankar> alsroot, manusheel, how can I edit RegisterError
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: the core issue here is that xmlrpclib is not async by itself (the code you posted is calling schoolserver.register_laptop, which calls xmlrpclib.ServerProxy.register)
<alsroot> dipankar: btw, it uses default schoolserver url i.e. http://schoolserver:8080/
<alsroot> of course it can't find it in ubunut case (there is no school servers run on users local host)
<dipankar> alsroot, how can I track the methods called? I mean the way you told that schoolserver.register_laptop calls xmlrpclib.ServerProxy.register
<dipankar> alsroot, yup. But we are targeting, jabber-servers for registrations.
<alsroot> dipankar: use grep luke
<alsroot> grep for "def register_laptop"
<dipankar> grep luke?
<alsroot> dipankar: I meant, just find for method name in sugar sources :)
<dipankar> alsroot, I have tried a lot of sites but I am unable to use grep properly. The one by which we can search a file by content.
<dipankar> alsroot, please help in this a bit too
<alsroot> dipankar: just call "grep 'def register_laptop' -R <path-to-start-from>"
<alsroot> but /me uses mc for all files related operations
<alsroot> at the ends it is all up to particular user, to utilize tools he likes more
<alsroot> you just need a search, use what you prefer more
<kandarpk> alsroot: can a custom button be added to the toolbar ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: why not, what particular class(of toolbar) you mean
<alsroot> ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I wanted to add a back button there
<alsroot> kandarpk: I meant, toolbar class you are going to add button to, ActivityToolbar?
<kandarpk> alsroot: other buttons are added in toolbar_box.toolbar
<kandarpk> I would like to add it along with them
<alsroot> kandarpk: toolbar_box.toolbar is regualr gtk.Toolbar, so you can use its methods
<alsroot> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkToolbar.html
<alsroot> dipankar: just fast hack, you can try to urlopen given to register_laptop() url, if it fails then given url is invalid -- but, if you are going to do it right (i.e. propose patch to upstream) and sure about particular implementation, ask people - send en eamil to sugar-devel@
<alsroot> s/and sure about particular/and *not* sure about particular/
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks.
<alsroot> yw
<kandarpk> alsroot: I added a toolbutton using
<kandarpk> class BackButton(ToolButton):
<kandarpk>     def __init__(self, **kwargs):
<kandarpk>         ToolButton.__init__(self, 'back', **kwargs)
<kandarpk>         self.props.tooltip = _('Back')
<kandarpk> alsroot: how do I run a command when it is clicked ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: ToolButton(wich is at the end gtk.ToolButton) has clicked signal, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkToolButton.html#GtkToolButton-clicked
<alsroot> kandarpk: connect to it from code that is intended to use something on click
<alsroot> *do something
<dipankar> alsroot, sure
<dipankar> alsroot, I will send an e-mail to sugar-devel
<dipankar> alsroot, I think by jabber server, you mean the one we set in the control panel settings right?
<dipankar> alsroot, currently mine is set at : jabber.sugarlabs.org : working perfectly fine
 * dipankar is off to dinner
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can I assign <Alt>Left Key to the back button ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: set accelerator property value to "<Alt><Left>"
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks.
<kandarpk> alsroot: '<Alt>Left' worked :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: the activity isn't asking for the Journal entry on stopping
<alsroot> kandarpk: Activity class calls write_file() on activity, see inline comments for sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/activity:Activity class
<alsroot> *sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/activity/activity.py:Activity
<kandarpk> alsroot: can we add hyperlinks in sugar?
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can add everything that gtk supports :)
<alsroot> kandarpk: see pygtk-demo app, "Text Widget/Hypertext" example
<kandarpk> alsroot: great :)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-29
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: what is python-hippocanvas used for ?
<kandarpk> setting canvas
<kandarpk> ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it is a pthon wrapper around UI lib http://live.gnome.org/HippoCanvas
<kandarpk> alsroot: do all activities make use of it ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: afaik, there were plans to not use it, at least in Vala rewriting of sugar-toolkit I didn't use hippocanvas
<alsroot> ..and use pure gtk
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok, thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do we need to python-hippocanvas in CDBS_DEPENDS if the source doesn't import hippocanvas ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: sugar still uses it, so we need it as dependency
<alsroot> *sugar core
<alsroot> ..and some activities as well
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: the source didn't import it, so was a bit confused
<alsroot> kandarpk: it could be imported from sugar-toolkit modules
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok, got it.
<kandarpk> thanks.
<kandarpk> alsroot: what is cjson used for ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it is python lib to support http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Json
<alsroot> i.e. data format for IPC/RPC
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: How is the presentation on collaboration and activity coming along?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly send me your presentation on Tuesday. We have a presentation on Wednesday on activity dev and collaboration in Sugar.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: trying to add collaboration to the activity.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Thanks Kandarp.
<kandarpk> alsroot: can HBox be used in place of hippo.CanvasBox ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, hippo.CanvasBox has much more features then just HBox, see hippo.CanvasBox docs
<alsroot> kandarpk: nut if you need just to place widgets, use HBox/VBox
<alsroot> *but
<kandarpk> alsroot: I want to add a widget which can be used for sharing messages
<kandarpk> alsroot: as hippo.CanvasBox is used in hello mesh
<alsroot> kandarpk: use Box derivates then, for my own, I'm trying to not use hippo
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: what can to used to share messages ?
<kandarpk> I want a textbox kind of widget
<alsroot> kandarpk: you mean something like shared textbox?
<kandarpk> alsroot: a simple textbox will do, like the one in chat activity
<alsroot> kandarpk: well, one in chat is not simple text box :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: :)
<alsroot> kandarpk: if you need just to place widgets, use VBox/HBox
<alsroot> ..and other basic containers
<kandarpk> alsroot: I'll browse through the chat activity and see if I can get any clue from there
<kandarpk> ishan_: hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw there is also http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Summer_of_Code/2009/Groupthink, you can ask bemasc(author) and m_anish who uses it in Pippy
<ishan_> kandarpk, hi
<kandarpk> ishan_: have you installed hello mesh ?
<ishan_> kandarpk, yes sir
<kandarpk> ishan_: please share it, I wanted to see how it works.
<ishan_> kandarpk, okay
<ishan_> you mean to check collaboration on sugar
<kandarpk> ishan_: yes, but the activity to be more specific
<ishan_> kandarpk, okay sir
<ishan_> still trying to find you on neighbour hood view
<kandarpk> ishan_: I'll join in a minute
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks.
<kandarpk> alsroot: GroupThink looks a bit complex/feature rich.
<ishan_> kandarpk, ping me sir when you join
<kandarpk> alsroot: I wanted to integrate somethink like chat so that users can communicate/pass messages
<kandarpk> ishan_: in 2 min. need to log into ubuntu for that.
<ishan_> kandarpk, okay sir
<kandarpk> it isn't working in debian.
<alsroot> kandarpk: I extracted Chat's major widget to Speak, see chatbox.py and how it is used
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you. I'll communicate this to Kandarp.
<alsroot> kandarpk: I extracted Chat's major widget to Speak, see chatbox.py and how it is used
<kandarpk> alsroot: great idea. :)
<alsroot> kandarpk: also, would be useful to have this widget in separate library (some time we can integrate it to the shell)
<alsroot> ..and to other activities
<ishan_> kandarpk, i have invited you
 * alsroot thought about it but didn't have enough time
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<kandarpk> ishan_: sorry, can you invite me again
<ishan_> kandarpk, sure
<ishan> kandarpk, sir did you receive me message
<kandarpk> ishan: no :(
<ishan> kandarpk,were yoou able to join my activity
<ishan> did you received my invitation
<kandarpk> ishan: didn't receive the invitation
<ishan> kandarpk, let me restart sugar
<ishan> kandarpk, joined your activity
 * ishan is away for 10mins
 * ishan is back
